# Liberty Movement > Rand Paul Forum >  Steve Deace's "Candidate Survival 2016" poll

## Rocco

Steve Deace and Bob Vander Plaats are teaming up to do this presidential poll. This poll's format is pretty unique, it takes the 32 candidates who the RNC put on their survey (plus 5-6 more I believe) and is going to poll them by elimination. Every week they will eliminate one, until they have a winner. As you will see, week one is so far a dead heat between Jeb Bush and Chris Christie for elimination, with Peter King in 3rd. Candidates listed include Rand Paul, Ron Paul, Justin Amash and Andrew Napolitano in terms of liberty folk. VOTE! 

http://thefamilyleader.com/leadorget...survivor-2016/

----------


## Rocco

Looks like Christie is running away with round one, 30% of the vote to 17% in 2nd place.

----------


## eduardo89

Oops, I voted for Rand. :/

----------


## TaftFan

In other words...don't vote for someone you like, lol

----------


## TaftFan

> Oops, I voted for Rand. :/


Low info voters like you are killing America.

----------


## Rocco

LOL come on Eduardo! Thats okay, they all reset after the round is over and Christie is toast.




> Oops, I voted for Rand. :/

----------


## Crashland

This is not the correct way to do an elimination poll. If they want to eliminate one at a time, then they should do it like a series of runoff elections, where everyone votes for their #1 candidate and then the candidate with the least votes gets eliminated. With this format though you are pretty much guaranteed that all the viable candidates will be eliminated because everyone will vote for their own candidate's more serious opponents so that they don't win.

----------


## Rocco

I tend to think the trash will get eliminated first and we end up with Rand and Cruz in the final. 




> This is not the correct way to do an elimination poll. If they want to eliminate one at a time, then they should do it like a series of runoff elections, where everyone votes for their #1 candidate and then the candidate with the least votes gets eliminated. With this format though you are pretty much guaranteed that all the viable candidates will be eliminated because everyone will vote for their own candidate's more serious opponents so that they don't win.

----------


## Xenliad

I had to go with Peter King, sorry Christie.

----------


## TaftFan

> I had to go with Peter King, sorry Christie.


I went with him before I read this thread.

----------


## Christian Liberty

> I tend to think the trash will get eliminated first and we end up with Rand and Cruz in the final.


Ted Cruz is trash, so hopefully he'll be eliminated.

----------


## Tywysog Cymru

> Ted Cruz is trash, so hopefully he'll be eliminated.


I'll be saving him for much later, Christie seems to be in first, with King in second.  Jeb Bush isn't well-liked either I guess.

----------


## William Tell

I voted for Jeb Bush...

----------


## jtstellar

> Oops, I voted for Rand. :/


lol

----------


## FriedChicken

> Oops, I voted for Rand. :/


I did too. I was in a crazy hurray this morning when I voted - apparently didn't read the fine print. I was disappointed when I read the results that Christie was blowing the competition away ... right before I had the "duh!" moment that followed.

----------


## Christian Liberty

> I'll be saving him for much later, Christie seems to be in first, with King in second.  Jeb Bush isn't well-liked either I guess.


I hear you.  I'm not saying Cruz is the worost of the tash, just that he is trash.

----------


## Brett85

> Low info voters like you are killing America.


The 5% who voted for him probably voted for him by mistake.

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

Not sure what the point of this particular poll is but it's done, voted to eliminate Christie.

----------


## TaftFan

> The 5% who voted for him probably voted for him by mistake.


For the record, I was being messing with him.

----------


## Rocco

Week one of voting is COMPLETE, and Chris Christie has been eliminated. 

Week two literally just started now, lets go! 


http://www.leadorgetoutoftheway.com/

----------


## Crashland

Right now Peter King and Jeb Bush are leading at 25%

----------


## Jamesiv1

> Oops, I voted for Rand. :/


Why do you hate America?





[kidding!]

----------


## Brett85

I don't understand why a single person hasn't voted for John Bolton.  He's definitely the 2nd worst candidate left behind King.  I voted for King, but I'll definitely be voting to remove Bolton next time.

----------


## Rocco

I voted Jeb because he is the next biggest threat, but ideologically I agree King is the worst. He is winning the poll in a landslide right now, so King will likely be eliminated next.




> I don't understand why a single person hasn't voted for John Bolton.  He's definitely the 2nd worst candidate left behind King.  I voted for King, but I'll definitely be voting to remove Bolton next time.

----------


## puppetmaster

bumpit

----------


## Xenliad

IMO we should try to eliminate Cruz from the poll asap because he'll be Rand's strongest competition.

----------


## Rocco

It would look way too sketchy at this point, it'd be obvious that Paulites mobbed the poll. 

Cruz has to make at least the final 4 before we start voting against him. 




> IMO we should try to eliminate Cruz from the poll asap because he'll be Rand's strongest competition.

----------


## Brett85

I think that next week we need to make a concerted effort to vote out John "Oak Tree" Bolton.  He's as bad as anyone in the current Republican Party.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Bolton is garbage, but rarely on tv, so I'll vote Peter King off the isle of Liberty.

----------


## Brett85

> Bolton is garbage, but rarely on tv, so I'll vote Peter King off the isle of Liberty.


He's on Fox News all the time.

----------


## Brett85

Bump.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> He's on Fox News all the time.


Not really.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Looks like Peter King got axed

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

This poll is kinda fun! lol

----------


## eleganz

I find it interesting that Cruz has a higher percentage than Rand.

Cruz is supposed to be the ultimate conservative....

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Jeb Bush got axed last week.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Week 1 - Chris Christie (eliminated)

Week 2 - Peter King (eliminated)

Week 3 - Jeb Bush (eliminated)

Week 4 - ???

----------


## Brett85

I keep voting to eliminate John Bolton, but he's still only at a little over 1%.

----------


## Rocco

Looks like Trump is on the way out today! Polls close in 17 minutes.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> I keep voting to eliminate John Bolton, but he's still only at a little over 1%.


He's terrible.  I voted for the Huckster.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Looks like Haley Barbour got axed last week.

----------


## Rocco

Looks like Trump will be axed this week. Others who are high up include 2nd place Paul Ryan, 3rd place Scott Brown and 4th place Mike Huckabee. If they were eliminated in that order it'd really say something for Ryan and Huck's chances in Iowa.

----------


## mosquitobite

> Looks like Trump will be axed this week. Others who are high up include 2nd place Paul Ryan, 3rd place Scott Brown and 4th place Mike Huckabee. If they were eliminated in that order it'd really say something for Ryan and Huck's chances in Iowa.


I voted for Bolton but so far I like who the internet is eliminating!

----------


## Influenza

This entire system is so tedious.. lol

----------


## puppetmaster

this ones going to be tough to keep Paul from elimination.....

----------


## Rocco

We'll have to vote for his biggest competitor en masse if he is ever leading. 




> this ones going to be tough to keep Paul from elimination.....

----------


## Crashland

Week 5 poll is closed and it looks like Donald Trump got the boot.

Runners up were Paul Ryan, Mike Huckabee, and Scott Brown, so probably one of them will be next. I'm going to vote for Huckabee in week 6

----------


## Rocco

Voting just started, I was literally the first vote. Lets get Huckabee OUTTA THERE!

----------


## Crashland

Funny, I voted for Huckabee in the 2008 primary. That was before I knew better. This will be the last time I vote for Huck :-P

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Funny, I voted for Huckabee in the 2008 primary. That was before I knew better. This will be the last time I vote for Huck :-P


I think a lot of people were taken in by the Huckster.  Hell, even to this day people still don't know his record or agenda.

----------


## eduardo89

> Voting just started, I was literally the first vote. Lets get Huckabee OUTTA THERE!


We need to have a coordinated strategy. 

This week we kick out Huckabee.
Next week Santorum.
Following week Cruz.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> This entire system is so tedious.. lol


I love this system, gives me something to look forward to and listen to at work every week.  I'm also getting a kick out out of all the garbage candidates the listeners keep kicking off.  I literally cheer sometimes haha!

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> We need to have a coordinated strategy. 
> 
> This week we kick out Huckabee.
> Next week Santorum.
> Following week Cruz.


This poll should really be in general politics for more eyes see it and vote.

----------


## menciusmoldbug

Looks like Rand's gonna get voted off this week. He's leading with 20.73% against Scott Brown's 20.56%.

----------


## Brett85

> Looks like Rand's gonna get voted off this week. He's leading with 20.73% against Scott Brown's 20.56%.


Well that's ridiculous.  Maybe they're mad at him for not being outspoken enough about the marriage issue.

----------


## menciusmoldbug

> Well that's ridiculous.  Maybe they're mad at him for not being outspoken enough about the marriage issue.


Seems likely. Steve's been bashing Rand pretty steadily because of that ever since the Kentucky ruling got handed down.

----------


## eduardo89

Promoted this on FB and seems like we might be safe this week.

----------


## compromise

> We need to have a coordinated strategy. 
> 
> This week we kick out Huckabee.
> Next week Santorum.
> Following week Cruz.


Not Cruz just yet. I doubt your people will vote to eliminate him.

Better to go for the less prominent types like Santorum, Ayotte, Daniels, Kasich, Snyder, Pence, Pawlenty (who's ruled out running in 2016), Martinez (ditto), Rice, Portman, Thune, Sandoval, etc. Our goal should be to keep Rand in for as long as possible, so naturally we'll want to go for these guys.

----------


## eduardo89

> WOW that's pretty shocking, looks like this marriage amendment thing hurt Rand. Hopefully we only have to carry him for the next couple weeks before the heat dies down.


Sometimes Rand seems like he's brilliant, but there times where his campaign team really drops the ball. How $#@!ing hard is it to write a short press release saying he opposes federal judges dictating what Kentucky has to do??

----------


## eduardo89

> Thinking the long term game. No reason to sacrifice your electability over gay marriage, it's just not that important to anyone who isnt a regular reader of "the family leader" type places.


He wouldn't be sacrificing anything. All he would be saying is what he's always said, that marriage should be decided at the state level and not by DC or activist judges.

----------


## MichaelDavis

Everyone needs to *vote for Scott Brown* this week. Mike Huckabee can wait until next week. Rand Paul is in second place to be eliminated.

----------


## Brett85

We might as well just forget about this poll.  It's not like it's going to matter at all in the long run.  It's completely meaningless.

----------


## eduardo89

> Rand is WAY out in first now. Gotta help him!


Posted it on the Rand 2016 page on FB.

----------


## Beorn

Really it's a dumb way to do a poll.

Everyone that's well known has a target on their back and one by one each will be sent packing until the 5 least threatening or barely known candidates are left.

----------


## Brett85

Rand is back down to 8.37%.  How did that happen?  This poll is really messed up.

----------


## Rocco

Some jerk hacked the poll and voted for Rand over and over. They must have removed the repeat votes, and this is the reflection of that. In other words, only 8.37% of the people actually voted against Rand. 




> Rand is back down to 8.37%.  How did that happen?  This poll is really messed up.

----------


## Rocco

Luckily they have fixed it so you now cannot vote over and over again.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

Doesn't the MIC have better things to do?

----------


## eduardo89

> Doesn't the MIC have better things to do?


lol, more likely a Huckabee/Santorum supporter.

----------


## MichaelDavis

My point has been made.

----------


## Barrex

> Someone deleted most of my comments. What are you trying to hide, RonPaulForums moderators? For people who support Ron Paul, you guys are really against transparency. Was it that I suggested people vote multiple times? Any idiot could figure out how to open an incognito tab. If someone else is cheating the system, we should too. I'm really interested in finding out what you're trying to hide. I may never since you'll probably delete this post too.


Cheating is immoral and most posts that ask people to do immoral things to advance liberty are deleted...or eduardo could be wrong

----------


## Crashland

Well they added a captcha, although I don't know if it actually prevents multi-voting. Regardless, whatever they did, Rand is back down to 4% and Scott Brown has a whopping 53%. So Brown will be out. Who should go next week?

----------


## Rocco

Voting has begun! We are voting HUCKABEE out this week! 


http://thefamilyleader.com/leadorget...survivor-2016/

----------


## mosquitobite

done

----------


## UsefulAlly

Willing to work with another candidate toward a common goal, at least for several rounds? If so, I can offer several hundred activists support if we are targeting  Santorum, Paul Ryan, and even Rand's ultimate challenger, Ted Cruz. Contact me for details and let's watch eachothers backs for a bit shall we?

I suggest *Paul Ryan* or *Santorum* for this week. What say you?

----------


## Crashland

Vote however you like, but as for myself participating in any organized efforts I would go with the organization that is on this forum only.

Voted for Huckabee

----------


## Rocco

Which candidate would that be? If it's the Huckster, no dice. He's on the way out this week. 




> Willing to work with another candidate toward a common goal, at least for several rounds? If so, I can offer several hundred activists support if we are targeting  Santorum, Paul Ryan, and even Rand's ultimate challenger, Ted Cruz. Contact me for details and let's watch eachothers backs for a bit shall we?
> 
> I suggest *Paul Ryan* or *Santorum* for this week. What say you?

----------


## William Tell

> Voting has begun! We are voting HUCKABEE out this week! 
> 
> 
> http://thefamilyleader.com/leadorget...survivor-2016/


Good idea, I was going to anyway. His donkey is currently torched to the tune of 50% exact, lets see if it holds.  Rand in 2nd with 10%

----------


## William Tell

> Willing to work with another candidate toward a common goal, at least for several rounds? If so, I can offer several hundred activists support if we are targeting  Santorum, Paul Ryan, and even Rand's ultimate challenger, Ted Cruz. Contact me for details and let's watch eachothers backs for a bit shall we?
> 
> I suggest *Paul Ryan* or *Santorum* for this week. What say you?


inquiring minds want to know more

----------


## UsefulAlly

I think a war between Huckabee and Rand Paul is ill advised. His supporters aren't few and I think anyone rational knows Rand is going to be on the stage as one of the final 5. So are Huckabee & Cruz. Better to play long ball and pick off candidates from the Washington establishment first, I would think. If you get Huckabee this week, so be it, but if not, I'd reconsider the strategy. In the end, Huckabee could be another ally in this fight against the beltway crew, at least for now... I'd like to clean out Paul Ryan, Rick Santorum, and the other Washingtonians while we can... Rick Perry and Sarah Palin would make sense too.

----------


## Rocco

Huck is our biggest competitor in Iowa for 2016, Family Leader is an Iowa based group, getting Huck out is a priority for us. 




> I think a war between Huckabee and Rand Paul is ill advised. His supporters aren't few and I think anyone rational knows Rand is going to be on the stage as one of the final 5. So are Huckabee & Cruz. Better to play long ball and pick off candidates from the Washington establishment first, I would think. If you get Huckabee this week, so be it, but if not, I'd reconsider the strategy. In the end, Huckabee could be another ally in this fight against the beltway crew, at least for now... I'd like to clean out Paul Ryan, Rick Santorum, and the other Washingtonians while we can... Rick Perry and Sarah Palin would make sense too.

----------


## William Tell

> I think a war between Huckabee and Rand Paul is ill advised. His supporters aren't few and I think anyone rational knows Rand is going to be on the stage as one of the final 5. So are Huckabee & Cruz. Better to play long ball and pick off candidates from the Washington establishment first, I would think. If you get Huckabee this week, so be it, but if not, I'd reconsider the strategy. In the end, Huckabee could be another ally in this fight against the beltway crew, at least for now... I'd like to clean out Paul Ryan, Rick Santorum, and the other Washingtonians while we can... Rick Perry and Sarah Palin would make sense too.


Family leader and Steve Deace are in Huck and Santorum zone, if they go bye bye Rand might win. I think Cruz and Palin are the only other real threats. I am having fun guessing who you are with  If you ARE with Huckabee, than you must fear us! 

By the way, speaking for myself.  I love having different sorts of folks about. Stick around and chat, my mysterious new friend 
Who knows, you might be a use full ally

----------


## UsefulAlly

I'm just thinking strategically, take out institutional's and consolidate liberty candidates before slowly picking apart divided social conservatives, guarantees Rand the best chance in this poll. If you take down Social Cons while leaving liberty and institutionals divided, their last survivor may take Rand out even before the final few weeks...

----------


## William Tell

> I'm just thinking strategically, take out institutional's and consolidate liberty candidates before slowly picking apart divided social conservatives, guarantees Rand the best chance in this poll. If you take down Social Cons while leaving liberty and institutionals divided, their last survivor may take Rand out even before the final few weeks...


Yeah, well I already voted, I guess we will see if others follow your advice. If Rand is kicked out this week you will be kinda' vindicated I guess.

Are you Nikki Haley? She is kinda cute if I recall, her name is for sure. but my guess is that you are a 999 sort.

----------


## whoisjohngalt

Yeah, pick the low hanging fruit first.  If the candidates we all know Deace's people support get eliminated at this early stage, it will invalidate the results.  So let's coordinate on someone that makes sense?  For whom should I vote?

----------


## Crashland

> Yeah, pick the low hanging fruit first.  If the candidates we all know Deace's people support get eliminated at this early stage, it will invalidate the results.  So let's coordinate on someone that makes sense?  For whom should I vote?


Perhaps we should leave Santorum or Carson alone until the end. Huge SoCon credentials, and not much actual viability.

----------


## William Tell

> Yeah, pick the low hanging fruit first.  If the candidates we all know Deace's people support get eliminated at this early stage, it will invalidate the results.  So let's coordinate on someone that makes sense?  For whom should I vote?


Hmm. you have a point.

----------


## UsefulAlly

That's why I suggest* Paul Ryan this week*. Already a top 5 vote getter the last 3 weeks and a legit contender... We can confab on next week. We honestly might as well get rid of Dr. Ron Paul as well soon, since he's not running anyhow and consolidate.

----------


## Rocco

Strategically speaking we need to take out the candidates with the largest grassroots. Huck qualifies.




> I'm just thinking strategically, take out institutional's and consolidate liberty candidates before slowly picking apart divided social conservatives, guarantees Rand the best chance in this poll. If you take down Social Cons while leaving liberty and institutionals divided, their last survivor may take Rand out even before the final few weeks...

----------


## MichaelDavis

Huckabee is a goner this week. There is a clear anti-Rand Paul sentiment in this poll. He's been in second place the last two weeks. The question becomes who we eliminate next week. Do we go for the low hanging fruit, ala Rick Santorum, or do we begin a full-frontal attack against one of Rand's likely final opponents, Sarah Palin or Ted Cruz?

----------


## Crashland

> I'm just thinking strategically, take out institutional's and consolidate liberty candidates before slowly picking apart divided social conservatives, guarantees Rand the best chance in this poll. If you take down Social Cons while leaving liberty and institutionals divided, their last survivor may take Rand out even before the final few weeks...


I disagree strategically, but I do appreciate your actually coming onto these forums though. I am a former 2008 Huckabee supporter myself (& HucksArmy participant), as I already stated earlier in this thread. While we obviously do not agree on our presidential picks this time, I hope you might stick around the forum and feel free to participate and talk liberty with us as long as you don't troll or attempt to hijack threads/undermine our candidate :-P

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> That's why I suggest* Paul Ryan this week*. Already a top 5 vote getter the last 3 weeks and a legit contender... We can confab on next week. We honestly might as well get rid of Dr. Ron Paul as well soon, since he's not running anyhow and consolidate.


I second the Paul Ryan nomination.  That's where my vote goes.  Glad some people outside of the liberty movement know what a fraud he is.

Edit:  Damn it, Paul Ryan was nowhere close to the top five.  Huckabee is running away with it.  Way to make it's obvious that it's coordinated by people outside of their group think.  I hope you guys realize that it completely defeats the entire purpose of trying to influence the poll.  Might also consider it's why Rand Paul is being targeted.  Oh well.

----------


## Rocco

I think we should take out Santorum, then Ryan, then Cruz, personally. 




> Huckabee is a goner this week. There is a clear anti-Rand Paul sentiment in this poll. He's been in second place the last two weeks. The question becomes who we eliminate next week. Do we go for the low hanging fruit, ala Rick Santorum, or do we begin a full-frontal attack against one of Rand's likely final opponents, Sarah Palin or Ted Cruz?

----------


## Bryan

> Someone deleted most of my comments. What are you trying to hide, RonPaulForums moderators?


The site staff isn't trying to hide anything, just standing on the principles of our Site Usage Guidelines (see my sig for link) in that we do not want to promote cheating or what can be viewed as cheating. If a online poll does not say that multiple votes per person are allowed then it will be assumed that they are not.

Back in 2008 there was a poll that did encourage multiple votes per person and, well, we won that vote handily. 

Thanks!

----------


## MichaelDavis

> I think we should take out Santorum, then Ryan, then Cruz, personally.


We should have a poll to decide who we take out each week. So far, it sounds like Santorum or Ryan are next on the chopping block. Personally, I think Santorum is a smart bet since Deace loves him. We can't wait too long on Cruz. Once it gets near the end, Rand will become the "moderate" in comparison to Cruz or Palin and we'll have to work against the moderates and conservatives.

----------


## Rocco

Agreed, I think once we clear out Santorum and Ryan Cruz has to be next. 




> We should have a poll to decide who we take out each week. So far, it sounds like Santorum or Ryan are next on the chopping block. Personally, I think Santorum is a smart bet since Deace loves him. We can't wait too long on Cruz. Once it gets near the end, Rand will become the "moderate" in comparison to Cruz or Palin and we'll have to work against the moderates and conservatives.

----------


## MichaelDavis

We have to stay united against one candidate. This week we must *vote for Huckabee*. His percentage has dropped to 36% from 50%. Rand Paul is tied for 2nd place. Ryan or Santorum can wait until next week.

----------


## eduardo89

I voted for Huckabee.

----------


## UsefulAlly

I know how many votes have already been cast for each candidate and I'm telling you we can swing it to anyone. Rand has NOTHING to worry about IF our two organizations are unified. *Paul Ryan* is in 2nd now FYI, ahead of Rand. You can thank me later. *Paul Ryan is our target*, and we hope you will join us in that if you haven't yet voted. Our team's next 2 after that are Santorum, and then Gingrich. Thoughts?

----------


## eduardo89

> I know how many votes have already been cast for each candidate and I'm telling you we can swing it to anyone. Rand has NOTHING to worry about IF our two organizations are unified. *Paul Ryan* is in 2nd now FYI, ahead of Rand. You can thank me later. *Paul Ryan is our target*, and we hope you will join us in that if you haven't yet voted. Our team's next 2 after that are Santorum, and then Gingrich. Thoughts?


Paul Ryan isn't going to win this poll, neither is Gingrich so why bother with them?

Huckabee, Santorum, and Cruz are Rand's only threats.

----------


## compromise

> Paul Ryan isn't going to win this poll, neither is Gingrich so why bother with them?
> 
> Huckabee, Santorum, and Cruz are Rand's only threats.


Cruz is not going to be voted off.

Target the weaker candidates, so we can keep Rand in this poll for as long as possible. I'd suggest we vote off Ron Paul soon too, to unify the libertarian vote behind Rand.

----------


## Barrex

> I know how many votes have already been cast for each candidate and I'm telling you we can swing it to anyone. Rand has NOTHING to worry about IF our two organizations are unified. *Paul Ryan* is in 2nd now FYI, ahead of Rand. You can thank me later. *Paul Ryan is our target*, and we hope you will join us in that if you haven't yet voted. Our team's next 2 after that are Santorum, and then Gingrich. Thoughts?


What 2 organizations? I didnt get the memo. What? You dont want me in them? Well screw you all...

----------


## UsefulAlly

This poll is going to take another several months to win, so we should do house-keeping choices for the next month or so and take out the right weaker candidates now. I know how many votes were cast last week as well and I'm telling you that we are strong enough between the two organizations (Rand's and ours) to watch eachother's backs for the next couple of months, but not strong enough individually to strong arm a single result or protect Rand from an onslaught. I've got several hundred votes in my team and I'm trying to create a unified strategy. Compromise is right that Ron Paul should be voted off in the next while as well to strengthen Rand I think, but what say y'all? My suggestion and our groups vote thus far is Paul Ryan, then Santorum, then ??? (Gingrich & Ron Paul are the highest organically after that, but we're open to ideas)

----------


## Rocco

Bingo. 




> Paul Ryan isn't going to win this poll, neither is Gingrich so why bother with them?
> 
> Huckabee, Santorum, and Cruz are Rand's only threats.

----------


## Rocco

Show us that you have the strength you claim by getting Paul Ryan even half the number of votes that Huckabee has and then I'll be convinced, but until then it appears you are exaggerating your numbers.




> This poll is going to take another several months to win, so we should do house-keeping choices for the next month or so and take out the right weaker candidates now. I know how many votes were cast last week as well and I'm telling you that we are strong enough between the two organizations (Rand's and ours) to watch eachother's backs for the next couple of months, but not strong enough individually to strong arm a single result or protect Rand from an onslaught. I've got several hundred votes in my team and I'm trying to create a unified strategy. Compromise is right that Ron Paul should be voted off in the next while as well to strengthen Rand I think, but what say y'all? My suggestion and our groups vote thus far is Paul Ryan, then Santorum, then ??? (Gingrich & Ron Paul are the highest organically after that, but we're open to ideas)

----------


## Rocco

It's the exact opposite, we need as many libertarians to remain in as possible. If we eliminate Ron Paul or Andrew Napolitano, all of the elimination votes that went to them probably go to Rand next. 




> Cruz is not going to be voted off.
> 
> Target the weaker candidates, so we can keep Rand in this poll for as long as possible. I'd suggest we vote off Ron Paul soon too, to unify the libertarian vote behind Rand.

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> Paul Ryan isn't going to win this poll, neither is Gingrich so why bother with them?
> 
> Huckabee, Santorum, and Cruz are Rand's only threats.


It's pretty simple.  The point of winning this poll is for people who are of like mind with Steve Deace to say, "Hey my fellow evangelicals seem to like this Rand Paul guy so maybe he is worth another look."

When you vote out the candidates we know they like this early, that voter says something like, "Damn Paultards hijacking this poll.  $#@! this $#@!."  You cease to have any reason to care about this poll when that happens.

You won't be convincing me or people of like mind to vote for people like Huckabee.  I'd rather just not vote then waste my time.  It's probably too late.  You guys have already made it way too obvious there is a coordinated effort behind Rand.  The veracity of this poll is going to be strongly questioned.

----------


## UsefulAlly

Rocco, challenge accepted. We'll have Paul Ryan's #'s at or near Huckabee's promptly. :-) And then hopefully we can work together on this...

----------


## UsefulAlly

Done, and in just over an hour. Acceptable?




> Show us that you have the strength you claim by getting Paul Ryan even half the number of votes that Huckabee has and then I'll be convinced, but until then it appears you are exaggerating your numbers.

----------


## Rocco

When I asked the question you had 11%, now its 17.5%. It's fairly impressive, but I'm gonna hold off on the coronation until you guys get Ryan close to Huckabee. I won't promote for people to vote against Huckabee in the mean time. 




> Done, and in just over an hour. Acceptable?

----------


## UsefulAlly

Can we begin a discussion on who we want to target next week? If we want  to stick to enhancing existing vote getters we should choose one of  either Santorum, Gingrich, or Ron Paul. We're comfortable with any of  those 3 but we'd like to get some consensus from y'alls team too.

----------


## eduardo89

> Can we begin a discussion on who we want to target next week? If we want  to stick to enhancing existing vote getters we should choose one of  either Santorum, Gingrich, or Ron Paul. We're comfortable with any of  those 3 but we'd like to get some consensus from y'alls team too.


This is my advice:




> Rep. Justin Amash, of Michigan -> Ally, Keep
> Sen. Kelly Ayotte, of New Hampshire -> Neocon, no chance at winning this, Keep
> John Bolton, former ambassador to the United Nations -> Neocon, negligible chance of winning, eliminate
> Gov. Sam Brownback, of Kansas -> Israel-firster, small chance of winning (I've seen quite a few puff pieces about him lately), keep for now
> Herman Cain, business leader and radio host -> no chance, Keep
> Ben Carson, author and neurosurgeon -> small chance, keep for now
> Sen. Ted Cruz, of Texas -> Very good chance at winning, eliminate soon
> Mitch Daniels, former Indiana governor -> negligible chances of winning, Keep
> Newt Gingrich, former House speaker -> very small chance, keep for now
> ...


So basically priorities to kick out are: (although we might want to keep one in till the end, preferably Rubio who has the least backing)
Santorum, Huckabee, Cruz, Rubio, Ryan

Next:
Perry, Walker, West, Rice, Bolton, Gingrich

Next:
Brownback, Kasich, Jindal, Haley

Next:
Everyone else

----------


## jllundqu

Rand isn't looking good in this poll.  He has a high percentage versus the others.

----------


## eduardo89

> Rand isn't looking good in this poll.  He has a high percentage versus the others.


So does `Ron. I chalk it up to the 10% in the GOP that is militantly anti-Paul.

----------


## UsefulAlly

We'll help make sure Rand is safe! Just make sure you* vote for Paul Ryan this week*. Does anyone object to making Newt Gingrich the target next week?

----------


## compromise

> So does `Ron. I chalk it up to the 10% in the GOP that is militantly anti-Paul.


It's probably a guy voting multiple times again.

----------


## eduardo89

> Does anyone object to making Newt Gingrich the target next week?


I do. Gingrich isn't a threat to win the poll, so it makes little sense to eliminate him right now.

----------


## UsefulAlly

Just so we're all on the same page, the target for our alliance this week is *Paul Ryan.* Correct?  If our teams are gonna work together we have to be on the same page.  Secondly, we should piggy back natural sentiment so we can maximize our  effectiveness, which means taking on Gingrich OR Santorum OR removing  Dr. Ron Paul (which if you guys don't want to do that, that's fine!) But  we should pick ONE of those three since they're already coming in 4th,  5th, and 6th respectively. So of those three, what do you want to go  with compatriots?

----------


## Crashland

> I do. Gingrich isn't a threat to win the poll, so it makes little sense to eliminate him right now.


Agreed. We should try to eliminate candidates who are a threat to win the poll. However we should leave at least one candidate who has social conservative credentials but who would not be a serious candidate for the nomination. I think maybe that could be Santorum or Carson. In the meantime though I still support trying to eliminate Huckabee this week, not Paul Ryan.

----------


## UsefulAlly

Well my team has dedicated many votes to Paul Ryan already and we're pouring ALL our energy into that. We're happy to hit Santorum next week, but we're geared and msg'd @ Ryan this week and he HAS to go. He is the most dangerous beltway boy other than Jeb Bush...

----------


## twomp

Why do you guys want to get rid of Ron Paul so bad? Why not let the haters split the "anti-libertarian" vote? Why help them so they can focus in on Rand Paul?

----------


## Crashland

> Why do you guys want to get rid of Ron Paul so bad? Why not let the haters split the "anti-libertarian" vote? Why help them so they can focus in on Rand Paul?


They should not have even included Ron Paul in the poll because there is no chance of him running. So in one sense I don't really care when he gets eliminated, but it will be awkward if Ron and Rand are the last two, so he should be eliminated somewhere along the way.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

Getting Ron eliminated would be terrible strategically.  Keep the anti-Paul vote divided.

----------


## eduardo89

> Getting Ron eliminated would be terrible strategically.  Keep the anti-Paul vote divided.


I agree.

----------


## UsefulAlly

Well in light of that, let's take out Gingrich so we can further consolidate the anti-beltway/anti-neocon vote. Fair enough? That will help us against Bolton, Rice and  others as we progress as well.

----------


## UsefulAlly

I'll be frank. I came on here a few days ago offering real help for Rand  Paul, not just in this endeavor but as an ally in the fight to come.  I've got 200+ activists to help in these endeavors with me, and since  that offer and positive reception, we haven't seen a vote for Paul Ryan  from this crew in the past 2 days. If you want our help and support,  show it by joining with us to take on a common threat. Or don't. But my  goal is to partner with 1-2 other candidates and no more. If you guys  don't want our support, we'll partner with someone who does. It's up to  you guys... We've kept our side of the deal, and stayed in touch to  discuss plans for the coming weeks as well. But we're with Rand team, if  Rand's team joins with us too. It's a two way street... let's see some votes for *Paul Ryan* if you want this alliance to take hold.

----------


## Barrex

You look like a definition of "shady character".

Who are you?
Who do your work/volunteer for?
Who is that other candidate that you are supporting?
What is the meaning of life?

----------


## eduardo89

> I'll be frank. I came on here a few days ago offering real help for Rand  Paul, not just in this endeavor but as an ally in the fight to come.  I've got 200+ activists to help in these endeavors with me, and since  that offer and positive reception, we haven't seen a vote for Paul Ryan  from this crew in the past 2 days. If you want our help and support,  show it by joining with us to take on a common threat. Or don't. But my  goal is to partner with 1-2 other candidates and no more. If you guys  don't want our support, we'll partner with someone who does. It's up to  you guys... We've kept our side of the deal, and stayed in touch to  discuss plans for the coming weeks as well. But we're with Rand team, if  Rand's team joins with us too. It's a two way street... let's see some votes for *Paul Ryan* if you want this alliance to take hold.


Sure, Paul Ryan can be eliminated this week. 

But why the obsession with taking out Gingrich? He's not going to win this. Take out Cruz instead.

----------


## UsefulAlly

Eduardo, no obsession really, I just think we should target someone that is in the running for elimination already so as not to work completely against the crowd. But I'm willing to make Cruz the target next week for our teams if that's what makes sense. I think our combined groups could actually pull it off, and I'm happy to send him packing. Let's get Paul Ryan across the finish line this week, and then I'll pledge our team to launch with you against Cruz. Cool?

----------


## eduardo89

> Eduardo, no obsession really, I just think we should target someone that is in the running for elimination already so as not to work completely against the crowd. But I'm willing to make Cruz the target next week for our teams if that's what makes sense. I think our combined groups could actually pull it off, and I'm happy to send him packing. Let's get Paul Ryan across the finish line this week, and then I'll pledge our team to launch with you against Cruz. Cool?


Deal.

----------


## UsefulAlly

Alright then! *Paul Ryan* Now, Ted Cruz next week. Agreed All?

----------


## Rocco

Yeah, I think in that case you're giving us something we really want, as Cruz is Rand's biggest competitor. I'm on board. 




> Alright then! *Paul Ryan* Now, Ted Cruz next week. Agreed All?

----------


## Crashland

> Yeah, I think in that case you're giving us something we really want, as Cruz is Rand's biggest competitor. I'm on board.


I would put Cruz and Huckabee about equal as far as overall threats to the nomination if they were to both run. Huckabee is a stronger candidate than Cruz, but Cruz is likely to be splitting off more Rand Paul votes than Huckabee. Cruz's exclusive tea party votes are closer to Rand than Huckabee's religious right votes.

----------


## UsefulAlly

Please promote to your networks then. If you guys can push another 50 votes +/- to *Paul Ryan*  this week, I think we can take him out. We've done some heavy lifting  but we need your help as well. We'll POUR our votes into Cruz early as  well beginning Monday night/Tuesday when the poll resets.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

What exactly is your network, UsefulAlly?

----------


## William Tell

> Alright then! *Paul Ryan* Now, Ted Cruz next week. Agreed All?


Sounds good, what do you plan if Huckabee loses this week? Do Ryan next and Cruz the week after that?
.

----------


## Rocco

I'll post to my pages right now, though I am at CPAC so I wont be able to promote too heavily.

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> Alright then! *Paul Ryan* Now, Ted Cruz next week. Agreed All?


Absolutely not.  Not until all the low hanging fruit that the religious right also dislikes is eliminated.

----------


## MichaelDavis

> What exactly is your network, UsefulAlly?


It sounds like he's a disciple of Uncle Sugar, who compared the Tea Party Movement to Nazism.

----------


## Crashland

> What exactly is your network, UsefulAlly?


He is a Huckabee supporter. But I don't know what his group of activists actually is.

----------


## UsefulAlly

What you need to know is that I have 200+ people with me and I'm willing  to bring them to Rand's aid as a genuine ally, but only if we're  treated like real allies. That means backing our play to take out a  mutual target in Paul Ryan and voicing WHO you want to make the target  next week. Most of you voice a desire to eliminate Ted Cruz, which works  for us, but if you want to target someone else, discuss it amongst  yourselves and come up with a list of 'the next 3'. You said you want to  maintain Ron Paul for a while, which I get both strategically and  respectfully, so I didn't push the issue. If you think you've got this  and don't want or need our help, I'll know it because Paul Ryan doesn't  get your active efforts for elimination and I'll seek alliances  elsewhere. Rand was my first choice among alliances because he has my  genuine respect, he's my second choice, and you guys work hard. But if  you want us as allies, you have to step up. When I suggested this  alliance, several of you said, ok, but prove it first. At that time,  Paul Ryan was around 8%. We brought him to 23%+. As of right now, the  ball's in your court. We can be a tremendous ally, or not.

----------


## Beorn

Please. There may be allies in the larger picture, but there are no allies here.

This is the family leader.

None of the establishment candidates stand a chance in this poll. 

This is really a fight between Rand, Cruz, and Huckabee with Rubio and Santorum on the edges.

The sooner we knock out Cruz and Huckabee the sooner we send a message about their viability. 

I voted Huckabee.

<----- btw self-described social conservative here and not a libertarian

----------


## MichaelDavis

> What you need to know is that I have 200+ people with me and I'm willing  to bring them to Rand's aid as a genuine ally, but only if we're  treated like real allies. That means backing our play to take out a  mutual target in Paul Ryan and voicing WHO you want to make the target  next week. Most of you voice a desire to eliminate Ted Cruz, which works  for us, but if you want to target someone else, discuss it amongst  yourselves and come up with a list of 'the next 3'. You said you want to  maintain Ron Paul for a while, which I get both strategically and  respectfully, so I didn't push the issue. If you think you've got this  and don't want or need our help, I'll know it because Paul Ryan doesn't  get your active efforts for elimination and I'll seek alliances  elsewhere. Rand was my first choice among alliances because he has my  genuine respect, he's my second choice, and you guys work hard. But if  you want us as allies, you have to step up. When I suggested this  alliance, several of you said, ok, but prove it first. At that time,  Paul Ryan was around 8%. We brought him to 23%+. As of right now, the  ball's in your court. We can be a tremendous ally, or not.


If Huckabee is eliminated, who will you be seeking an alliance for? You really need to give us more information about your end game goal.

----------


## William Tell

Ryan is ahead right now.

Ryan 26.92%

Huckabee 25.64%

----------


## MichaelDavis

> Ryan is ahead right now.
> 
> Ryan 26.92%
> 
> Huckabee 25.64%


Huckabee is now ahead of Ryan 31-26%. How about this RPFers, we eliminate Ryan this week, Cruz next week, then all bets are off. UsefulAlly needs our support more than we need his. We keep Huckabee around for two more weeks in exchange for eliminating our biggest competitor, Ted Cruz, next week. My thinking is that Huckabee doesn't stand a chance since he's already in first place this early on. Thoughts?

----------


## Crashland

> Huckabee is now ahead of Ryan 31-26%. How about this RPFers, we eliminate Ryan this week, Cruz next week, then all bets are off. UsefulAlly needs our support more than we need his. We keep Huckabee around for two more weeks in exchange for eliminating our biggest competitor, Ted Cruz, next week. My thinking is that Huckabee doesn't stand a chance since he's already in first place this early on. Thoughts?


My line of thinking is that if we can eliminate Huckabee this week even when some of us went with Ryan, then we can probably eliminate Cruz when all of us are on board.

Regardless of the outcome this week, I think Cruz would be a good target for next week

----------


## Rocco

Promoted on my pages, Ryan is now way up. We get Cruz next week.

----------


## Crashland

lol well I guess that settles it for this week. So if you're still around UsefulAlly, you have successfully managed to negotiate with Paulites. Not often an easy thing to do. Ryan is out, and it will be on to Cruz when the poll opens for week 8.

----------


## UsefulAlly

TOLD you we were Useful Allies! :-) I have never shared some of the misgivings of some of my brethren. I've known Dr. Ron Paul as a man of integrity for over 15 years. I may not have your guy as my #1, but he's a good guy and as my old boss Morton Blackwell (Reagan's chief adviser in 1st Term) used to say "Don't treat good guys like we treat bad guys." 

Besides, I'm a Southern Appalachian boy, we invented the rugged individualist spirit that runs in you guys veins! lol But yeah, I'm glad we could reach a real spirit of working together. I pity our mutual targets, but not very sincerely!

We're confabbing on three choices for after Cruz to suggest for mutual discussion/consideration. Talk to you guys soon!

----------


## Crashland

> Besides, I'm a Southern Appalachian boy, we invented the rugged individualist spirit that runs in you guys veins!


New Hampshire: "Live Free or Die"

----------


## UsefulAlly

Week 8 is open, and let's send Cruz packing! (Sounds so slogan-tastic!) lol

----------


## MichaelDavis

> Week 8 is open, and let's send Cruz packing! (Sounds so slogan-tastic!) lol


It's working. Keep the pressure on. Let's send Ted out in a landslide. He deserves no better after his comments about Rand's foreign policy.

----------


## William Tell

Voted Cruz.
1st Sen. Ted Cruz, of Texas  69.44%

Ron Paul is 2nd, ugh.

----------


## Rocco

Lets go! I am glad that we came around to your suggestion, I am now seeing how productive this can be! 




> Week 8 is open, and let's send Cruz packing! (Sounds so slogan-tastic!) lol

----------


## Barrex

Heh... He is playing you like complete amateurs.

Goal of the game is to keep like-minded individuals in this race so that they can distribute negative votes amongst them selfs. Rand, Ron, Amash, Lee, Ted and some others are distributing negative libertarian, tea party vote.

If you leave only Rand from Teaparty/libertarian wing he will be easy picking because he is going to be only target left.

Just because his nick is UsefulAlly i doesnt make him useful or Ally or Nancy.

----------


## menciusmoldbug

> Heh... He is playing you like complete amateurs.
> 
> Goal of the game is to keep like-minded individuals in this race so that they can distribute negative votes amongst them selfs. Rand, Ron, Amash, Lee, Ted and some others are distributing negative libertarian, tea party vote.
> 
> If you leave only Rand from Teaparty/libertarian wing he will be easy picking because he is going to be only target left.
> 
> Just because his nick is UsefulAlly i doesnt make him useful or Ally or Nancy.




"Ted [Cruz] and some others are distributing negative *libertarian*, tea party vote."




The fact that you're so hilariously and unjustifiably skeptical of joining forces with a Huckabee supporter for strategic reasons while presenting _Ted Cruz_ as a _libertarian_ is just too funny for words. Ted Cruz is by _far_ our biggest competition in this poll and for 2016, because he will try to position himself as representing all the stuff about Rand that Republicans like on domestic policy while also taking on the positions of Rubio on foreign policy. He's a snake in the grass, pandering to the lowest common denominator in order to vacuum up votes and power for himself.

Aside from Ted, UsefulAlly has not suggested voting off any of the other candidates on your list and instead was pushing to have Paul Ryan eliminated.

To be sure, he's going to want to part ways with us at some point and begin voting for Rand while we vote for Huckabee, but that point hasn't come yet, and in the meantime it's advantageous for both of us to make common cause with the other. Your failure to recognize this is a staggering display of paranoia and short-sightedness.

----------


## UsefulAlly

Barrex, considering next week we want to go after Santorum, I can assure you there's no such mal intent. This is about working together for our mutual benefit. Cruz is a genuine threat and the sooner we toss him, the better. Wait too long and his supporters will gather and make it MUCH more difficult.

----------


## menciusmoldbug

btw, did anyone listen to the Steve Deace podcast on 3/3 announcing the results from Week 6 voting? The hosts did what I thought was a pretty despicable thing - they lied to the audience about what type of voting shenanigans were going on. You guys remember what was happening, right? We were pouring all of our votes into Scott Brown because some spammer was voting up Rand Paul into first place in an effort to get him eliminated. Well, here's what our dishonest hosts said happened:

Steve Deace: "We caught some, um . . . I don't wanna say meddling, let's just say . . ."
Bob Vander Plaats: "Less than honest."
Steve Deace: "Fun loving folks tried to go in there and get, essentially, the top two social conservatives in the field eliminated at the same time."
-
Steve Deace: "I actually thought this was gonna happen Week 1. I thought someone would try this Week 1. I am surprised they have waited this long."
(Female voice): "It's a little disappointing, actually."
Steve Deace: "That's why I'm really not that upset! There's some of what those young libertarians do . . ."
Bob Vander Plaats: "They were playing, strategizing . . ."
-
Steve Deace: "We knew something was up when, like, NOBODY voted for Rand Paul, and like, EVERYBODY voted for Rick Santorum and Mike Huckabee, alright?"

So basically, they were trying to rile up anti-Paul sentiment amongst their listeners by lying and claiming that the voter fraud going on was the result of Rand Paul supporters cheating to vote en masse for Santorum/Huckabee instead of the truth, which was _the exact opposite_. This might actually be worse than anything I saw the MSM do to Ron in 2008/2012, where about the worst that I witnessed was the willful _covering up_ of Paul's successes and such. Maybe it compares to when Fox News inserted audio of "boos" over a clip of him accepting the CPAC straw poll victory, that was pretty terrible. But aside from that, this is the worst. Just disgusting behavior from Steve/Bob here, they should be shamed and made to feel bad about themselves for claiming to be moral/social conservatives and then engaging in such blatant dishonesty and lying. Doesn't the Bible discourage that sort of thing?

----------


## Rocco

Wow, yeah, that's pretty bad. Huckabee was at like 5% of the vote at the height of that jackass spamming the poll w/ Rand votes and us voting Scott Brown (NOT a social conservative) to keep Rand in it.




> btw, did anyone listen to the Steve Deace podcast on 3/3 announcing the results from Week 6 voting? The hosts did what I thought was a pretty despicable thing - they lied to the audience about what type of voting shenanigans were going on. You guys remember what was happening, right? We were pouring all of our votes into Scott Brown because some spammer was voting up Rand Paul into first place in an effort to get him eliminated. Well, here's what our dishonest hosts said happened:
> 
> Steve Deace: "We caught some, um . . . I don't wanna say meddling, let's just say . . ."
> Bob Vander Plaats: "Less than honest."
> Steve Deace: "Fun loving folks tried to go in there and get, essentially, the top two social conservatives in the field eliminated at the same time."
> -
> Steve Deace: "I actually thought this was gonna happen Week 1. I thought someone would try this Week 1. I am surprised they have waited this long."
> (Female voice): "It's a little disappointing, actually."
> Steve Deace: "That's why I'm really not that upset! There's some of what those young libertarians do . . ."
> ...

----------


## William Tell

> btw, did anyone listen to the Steve Deace podcast on 3/3 announcing the results from Week 6 voting? The hosts did what I thought was a pretty despicable thing - they lied to the audience about what type of voting shenanigans were going on. You guys remember what was happening, right? We were pouring all of our votes into Scott Brown because some spammer was voting up Rand Paul into first place in an effort to get him eliminated. Well, here's what our dishonest hosts said happened:
> 
> Steve Deace: "We caught some, um . . . I don't wanna say meddling, let's just say . . ."
> Bob Vander Plaats: "Less than honest."
> Steve Deace: "Fun loving folks tried to go in there and get, essentially, the top two social conservatives in the field eliminated at the same time."
> -
> Steve Deace: "I actually thought this was gonna happen Week 1. I thought someone would try this Week 1. I am surprised they have waited this long."
> (Female voice): "It's a little disappointing, actually."
> Steve Deace: "That's why I'm really not that upset! There's some of what those young libertarians do . . ."
> ...


Well, a lot of us did in fact vote for Huckabee and Santorum, since the poll began. They have almost certainly seen this thread, and they want their guys to win. It is just a poll that nobody but us and them care about.

----------


## menciusmoldbug

> Well, a lot of us did in fact vote for Huckabee and Santorum, since the poll began. They have almost certainly seen this thread, and they want their guys to win. It is just a poll that nobody but us and them care about.


The point is, however, that none of the _spamming_ was done to vote off Santorum or Huckabee - all of it was being done to vote off Rand Paul. And yet the hosts of the show _lied to their listeners_, claiming that "NOBODY voted for Rand Paul" and that "EVERYBODY" voted for Santorum/Huckabee. This is just plain 100% false, and it is _obviously_ false. Nobody who watched the poll numbers could think the votes for Santorum/Huckabee were manipulated or anything but legit (albeit inflated by the fact that lots of us chose to vote for them - _once_), and nobody who watched the poll numbers could think the votes for Rand were anything but illegitimate. Yet Steve/Bob _lied to their listeners_ and claimed that the spammer/cheaters/fraudulent voters were _supporters_ of Rand Paul in order to create enmity for him amongst their listeners/social conservatives. This is absolutely disgusting, and they should be ashamed of themselves.

----------


## MichaelDavis

> Heh... He is playing you like complete amateurs.
> 
> Goal of the game is to keep like-minded individuals in this race so that they can distribute negative votes amongst them selfs. Rand, Ron, Amash, Lee, Ted and some others are distributing negative libertarian, tea party vote.
> 
> If you leave only Rand from Teaparty/libertarian wing he will be easy picking because he is going to be only target left.
> 
> Just because his nick is UsefulAlly i doesnt make him useful or Ally or Nancy.


Ted Cruz is not our friend come 2016. He is our biggest competitor among the Tea Party grassroots. If we remove Ted Cruz, my hope is that support coalesces around Rand Paul. Huckabee isn't a real threat. He was almost eliminated last week. We can eliminate another mutually advantageous choice next week.

----------


## Barrex

> 


Nice to finally put your face with your nickname. and also:

*Yo mama is so statist you arent allowed to play with legos without a building permit.*


Lets call that inevitable event when UsefulAlly turns on us * RED WEDDING*.

----------


## jllundqu

Looks like Cruz is out

----------


## menciusmoldbug

> Lets call that inevitable event when UsefulAlly turns on us * RED WEDDING*.


Good idea. The reason this label works so well is that IT WON'T BE A SURPRISE and WE ALL SEE IT COMING and IT ISN'T A BETRAYAL, IT IS AN ACKNOWLEDGED PART OF THE ENDGAME OF OUR SHARED STRATEGY. We are making a TEMPORARY alliance with the mutual understanding that it will eventually break down, at which point we will begin to compete directly with one another.

Have you ever played Risk, Barrex? You'd be terrible at it.

----------


## MichaelDavis

On the podcast, Deace says that both he and Vander Plaats have "immunity idols" where they can save a candidate from being eliminated. There's a strong chance they'll use it this week for Cruz. If this is the case, we'll try again next week.

----------


## Barrex

> Have you ever played Risk, Barrex? You'd be terrible at it.


You obviously wasnt watching news from Ukraine.

----------


## William Tell

> On the podcast, Deace says that both he and Vander Plaats have "immunity idols" where they can save a candidate from being eliminated. There's a strong chance they'll use it this week for Cruz. If this is the case, we'll try again next week.


Hee, hee! Soooo... I guess that could be taken to mean that Santorum, and Huckabee are invincible in this poll?

----------


## Crashland

Steve Deace and Bob Vander Plaats both supported Huckabee in 2008, so I would expect that Huckabee would be the favorite after Cruz to win the poll.

----------


## MichaelDavis

> Hee, hee! Soooo... I guess that could be taken to mean that Santorum, and Huckabee are invincible in this poll?


Their "immunity idol" is one time use. Deace and Vander Plaats can only save one candidate each.

----------


## William Tell

> Their "immunity idol" is one time use. Deace and Vander Plaats can only save one candidate each.


Cool, That changes certain things. I guess they will have to think carefully. We will too!

----------


## MichaelDavis

> Cool, That changes certain things. I guess they will have to think carefully. We will too!


Don't be surprised if one of them uses their "immunity idol" this week on Cruz. If they do, we'll try again next week.

----------


## RandallFan

This is a good idea. Get someone from Iowa host a consevative radio show that goes into greater Boston and New Hampshire.

http://audio.wrko.com/a/88687049/who...t-for-2016.htm

Guest host Steve Deace spoke with a member of the Iowa Caucus regarding  the fast approaching 2016 election and the listeners were asked who they  wanted on and off the republican ticket.

----------


## Crashland

lol, there is now a popup on the website: "Remember: vote for the candidate you DONT want"

Current status:

Cruz 26%
Huckabee 10%
Ron Paul 7%
Pawlenty 6%

----------


## eleganz

I didn't see the latest posts before I voted for John Bolton this week.  Sorry peeps!

----------


## William Tell

> Don't be surprised if one of them uses their "immunity idol" this week on Cruz. If they do, we'll try again next week.


Yeah, but I don't know that they want to use them up this soon. I guess if they prefer Cruz over Santorum they might. I assume Huck is their favorite.

----------


## UsefulAlly

Alright guys, think you can churn out 25 more votes in the next 24 hours???

----------


## Crashland

> Alright guys, think you can churn out 25 more votes in the next 24 hours???


There doesn't seem to be a need to at the moment. I'm assuming people will put more weight behind it if there's a problem. No need to bug additional friends/networks unnecessarily

----------


## whoisjohngalt

Wow you guys are so dumb.  It's really sad.

Thankfully, they believe it to be people voting for Huckabee and  Cruz because they are picking the candidate they do want.  You are being given a second chance; don't waste it.

Go for the establishment hacks first if you want the poll to have any meaning.

----------


## UsefulAlly

Let's finish Cruz off this week for sure first. I'll talk to my people and get a consensus of our top 3 picks for next week and let you guys see which of those 3 match up in your consensus as well (with the understanding that if they use the immunity challenge, we wipe out Cruz next week too then).

----------


## Beorn

Deace just called us out on twitter.




> @SenRandPaul supporters trying to eliminate @SenTedCruz from our 2016 candidate survivor contest this week. thefamilyleader.com/leadorgetoutof…



https://mobile.twitter.com/SteveDeaceShow

----------


## Crashland

> Deace just called us out on twitter.
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/SteveDeaceShow


Deace posted a whole series of negative tweets about Rand




> @SenRandPaul A president doesn't beat the Left by "agreeing to disagree." He does it by convincing Americans our principles are superior.
> 
> @SenRandPaul I think we're going to just have to agree to disagree on auditing the Fed.
> 
> @SenRandPaul I think we're going to have agree to disagree on exposing the evil cabal of global banking institutions.
> 
> @SenRandPaul I think we're going to have to agree to disagree on endorsing Ditch McConnell.
> 
> @SenRandPaul I think we're going to have to agree to disagree on bitcoin.
> ...

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> Deace just called us out on twitter.https://mobile.twitter.com/SteveDeaceShow


Good work, team!  You guys went from potentially nudging Deace's audience to consider Rand Paul as a viable alternative when their guy loses, to making the poll meaningless, to actively convincing Deace to attack Rand daily to all his listeners.  

$#@!ing brilliant.

----------


## Beorn

He's trolling. Causing this type of dissension is just a way to increase listeners and clicks.

----------


## Beorn

> Good work, team!  You guys went from potentially nudging Deace's audience to consider Rand Paul as a viable alternative when their guy loses, to making the poll meaningless, to actively convincing Deace to attack Rand daily to all his listeners.  
> 
> $#@!ing brilliant.


He was unfairly attacking Rand before this.

----------


## MichaelDavis

> Deace just called us out on twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/SteveDeaceShow


That sounds like a lot of butthurt. When Huckabee was leading the poll last week, he claimed that the poll was hacked. If a few Rand Paul supporters outnumber all of his listeners, then he's a miserable failure.

----------


## Crashland

> That sounds like a lot of butthurt. When Huckabee was leading the poll last week, he claimed that the poll was hacked. If a few Rand Paul supporters outnumber all of his listeners, then he's a miserable failure.


And at the risk of bursting his bubble, some of his listeners ARE Rand Paul supporters.

----------


## William Tell

The real story is even after he attacked him, Rand only has 5.56% and Ron has 7.25% in the poll.

----------


## Rocco

Deace has, besides Jennifer Rubin, been the most consistent attacker of Rand in conservative media. 




> Good work, team!  You guys went from potentially nudging Deace's audience to consider Rand Paul as a viable alternative when their guy loses, to making the poll meaningless, to actively convincing Deace to attack Rand daily to all his listeners.  
> 
> $#@!ing brilliant.

----------


## Crashland

So who do we want for next week? I would suggest Bolton or trying Huckabee again...

----------


## MichaelDavis

> So who do we want for next week? I would suggest Bolton or trying Huckabee again...


I'm waiting to see if either Deace or Vander Plaats uses their immunity idol on Cruz this week. Someone post a heads up when the next round of voting starts.

----------


## Rocco

If Cruz doesn't get saved by Deace, I say we go for Santorum next week.

----------


## UsefulAlly

Santorum is our choice if that is acceptable to you guys. Let us know! (Again, assuming Cruz doesn't catch immunity...)

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Who's Deace's boy? Huckabee or Santorum I presume?

----------


## UsefulAlly

It's hard to say ultimately. Deace has shown favor to several over the  years but he's more up in the air in the recent past. I think he's  playing it close to see who really emerges in the months to come. I  expect him to start pushing after the Straw Poll so he can help lift a probable to victory at that point.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

> Deace posted a whole series of negative tweets about Rand


Yeah ok, a lot of people listen to this Steve Deace clown in Iowa, but based on those tweets, he is only going to support someone who is vehemently opposed to liberty.  We need to be picking fights we can win.



> Good work, team! You guys went from potentially nudging Deace's audience to consider Rand Paul as a viable alternative when their guy loses, to making the poll meaningless, to actively convincing Deace to attack Rand daily to all his listeners. 
> 
> $#@!ing brilliant.


Steve Deace was never going to support Rand Paul.  This has nothing to do with our "team" (which doesn't even act like one!).  Why isn't he going after Hucksters?

----------


## jjdoyle

> Steve Deace was never going to support Rand Paul.  This has nothing to do with our "team" (which doesn't even act like one!).  Why isn't he going after Hucksters?


This. The man endorsed Newt Gingrich. And is completely stupid (dumb on purpose) of foreign policy, and purposely tried to lie/twist what a Constitutional foreign policy is. More specifically, "One of those candidates is Ron Paul, but his foreign policy is naive at best and reckless at worst." Steve Deace said it first, a Constitutional foreign policy is "naive" and "reckless".

I think there's a phrase, "Stupid is permanent, dumb can fixed."? I'll let you guess which applies to this situation. But, of course, all of this is my opinion based on research/history and what I think the proper role of the government is in these situations.

----------


## Rocco

As for my network, I'm completely on board with Santorum if there's no immunity, Cruz again if there's immunity. 




> Santorum is our choice if that is acceptable to you guys. Let us know! (Again, assuming Cruz doesn't catch immunity...)

----------


## UsefulAlly

Well, looks like they're not going to save Cruz! On to Santorum for us!

----------


## Rocco

Awesome! On to Santorum we go!




> Well, looks like they're not going to save Cruz! On to Santorum for us!

----------


## Crashland

> Well, looks like they're not going to save Cruz! On to Santorum for us!


Well they aren't in any rush. Isn't the poll usually closed and onto the next week by now?

----------


## Rocco

I was just thinking the same thing. Hopefully it'll be up n running by tomorrow morning. 




> Well they aren't in any rush. Isn't the poll usually closed and onto the next week by now?

----------


## Rocco

Wow, Deace really is in no hurry to get this weeks poll up after his boy went down

----------


## William Tell

It's on! Cruz is gone.

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> Yeah ok, a lot of people listen to this Steve Deace clown in Iowa, but based on those tweets, he is only going to support someone who is vehemently opposed to liberty.  We need to be picking fights we can win.
> 
> Steve Deace was never going to support Rand Paul.  This has nothing to do with our "team" (which doesn't even act like one!).  Why isn't he going after Hucksters?


It's not about Steve Deace supporting Rand Paul.  That is so incredibly myopic.  It's about people seeing the poll results and saying, "Hey maybe Rand Paul is worth another look. Those who share my opinion seem to think so."  

If Deace is going off constantly about how it was stacked by Paul supporters, his audience diminishes the results of the poll as irrelevant.  I understand that's far too complex and intelligent for most people on here to grasp.  

I give up.

----------


## William Tell

> It's not about Steve Deace supporting Rand Paul.  That is so incredibly myopic.  It's about people seeing the poll results and saying, "Hey maybe Rand Paul is worth another look. Those who share my opinion seem to think so."  
> 
> If Deace is going off constantly about how it was stacked by Paul supporters, his audience diminishes the results of the poll as irrelevant.  I understand that's far too complex and intelligent for most people on here to grasp.  
> 
> I give up.


Who would you vote for?

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> Who would you vote for?


I would have started with the hawks like Bolton and West.  Progressed to the establishment also-rans like Thune, Kasich or Pawlenty.  Then I would have gone to the social conservatives who are the most repugnant or outright racists, sexists, etc (i.e. Brownback).  

Then I'd go after the Tea Party socons.  Oh well, best laid plans and all.

----------


## Rocco

Literally nobody is going to look at a poll that eliminates candidates one by one and think "Hey, that guy is one of 25+ that didnt get voted off, he must be like me!" as a result of it. That will not happen until the very end of the poll when Rand Paul is the last person on the board. To make that happen, we need to eliminate our threats. Cruz was honestly probably threat #1, so eliminating him is a huge victory.  

Furthermore, seeing as he attacked Rand last week, this was THE week to take Cruz out. It displays the strength of our grassroots. By taking out all the candidates w/ grassroots bases early we set ourselves up for weeks of this poll being posted where Rand is the only palatable option to tea partiers and other conservatives. That itself is a win. 




> It's not about Steve Deace supporting Rand Paul.  That is so incredibly myopic.  It's about people seeing the poll results and saying, "Hey maybe Rand Paul is worth another look. Those who share my opinion seem to think so."  
> 
> If Deace is going off constantly about how it was stacked by Paul supporters, his audience diminishes the results of the poll as irrelevant.  I understand that's far too complex and intelligent for most people on here to grasp.  
> 
> I give up.

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> Literally nobody is going to look at a poll that eliminates candidates one by one and think "Hey, that guy is one of 25+ that didnt get voted off, he must be like me!"


Again, myopic.  If Rand is the last man standing or one of two they will indeed think like that.  It's not that Rand is like them, it's the illusion that the other members of their group think can support Rand so maybe they should as well.

My fiancee has three cousins who all now support Rand because he won the CPAC straw poll.  They much prefer a Ted Cruz, but as you pointed out they are attracted to grassroots strength.

Especially with an online poll and an older audience, they can dismiss the results as "hacking" or some bull$#@!.  And believe me they will.  Do as you like.

----------


## Rocco

Eliminating the other strong candidates early sets Rand up to be the last man standing. Taking out Cruz after what he said about Rand displays the sort of grassroots strength that your cousins as well as most conservative types are attracted to. 




> Again, myopic.  If Rand is the last man standing or one of two they will indeed think like that.  It's not that Rand is like them, it's the illusion that the other members of their group think can support Rand so maybe they should as well.
> 
> My fiancee has three cousins who all now support Rand because he won the CPAC straw poll.  They much prefer a Ted Cruz, but as you pointed out they are attracted to grassroots strength.
> 
> Especially with an online poll and an older audience, they can dismiss the results as "hacking" or some bull$#@!.  And believe me they will.  Do as you like.

----------


## UsefulAlly

Remember to push hard this week for Santorum, we're pouring our votes in  as well. It's very early, so let's try to commit to 50 votes in the  next 24 hours each side, cool?

----------


## Rocco

I personally promote the polls via my facebook page, so while I cannot guarantee a certain number of votes in a certain amount of time, I can undoubtedly promote it HARD in the next 24 hours to maximize Santorum votes, and I will! 




> Remember to push hard this week for Santorum, we're pouring our votes in  as well. It's very early, so let's try to commit to 50 votes in the  next 24 hours each side, cool?

----------


## Anti-Neocon

> It's not about Steve Deace supporting Rand Paul.  That is so incredibly myopic.  It's about people seeing the poll results and saying, "Hey maybe Rand Paul is worth another look. Those who share my opinion seem to think so."  
> 
> If Deace is going off constantly about how it was stacked by Paul supporters, his audience diminishes the results of the poll as irrelevant.  I understand that's far too complex and intelligent for most people on here to grasp.  
> 
> I give up.


If Rand wins, Deace will do everything he can to make the poll seem worthless.  When Ron won O'Reilly's poll, the douchebag skipped right over Ron's name.  Deace will do essentially the same thing.

There is no plausible way that Rand wins the poll without Deace blaming poll stacking.  That is what you have to understand.

PS: There were people here who thought that Deace was some liberty supporter who might be able to get behind Rand in 2016, hence my comment.

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> I personally promote the polls via my facebook page, so while I cannot guarantee a certain number of votes in a certain amount of time, I can undoubtedly promote it HARD in the next 24 hours to maximize Santorum votes, and I will!


Clearly, whoever we choose is gone with minimal effort.  It felt good to vote for Frothy.

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> I personally promote the polls via my facebook page, so while I cannot guarantee a certain number of votes in a certain amount of time, I can undoubtedly promote it HARD in the next 24 hours to maximize Santorum votes, and I will!


Clearly, whoever we choose is gone with minimal effort.  It felt good to vote for Frothy.

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> If Rand wins, Deace will do everything he can to make the poll seem worthless.  When Ron won O'Reilly's poll, the douchebag skipped right over Ron's name.  Deace will do essentially the same thing.
> 
> There is no plausible way that Rand wins the poll without Deace blaming poll stacking.  That is what you have to understand.
> 
> PS: There were people here who thought that Deace was some liberty supporter who might be able to get behind Rand in 2016, hence my comment.


You still aren't getting it.  What Deace says at any point is irrelevant, both in general and to my point.  I'm talking about the psychological influence had on those participating in the poll.  You can pretend like it's not true.  I'm done arguing about it though, ok?  That ship has sailed.

----------


## Crashland

> You still aren't getting it.  What Deace says at any point is irrelevant, both in general and to my point.  I'm talking about the psychological influence had on those participating in the poll.  You can pretend like it's not true.  I'm done arguing about it though, ok?  That ship has sailed.


The number of poll participants is very small. You can calculate the number of total votes at the end of the week if you vote for a candidate and see how much the percentage goes up from how it was immediately before. In this poll we're talking about 500 votes per week with a quarter of them probably being from here and our networks. In my opinion the greater impact is Deace and his show.

----------


## MichaelDavis

Santorum looks like a goner. What does everyone think about for next week? Our biggest competitors now are probably Carson and Palin. We can take one of them out or pick some low hanging fruit, i.e. Bolton.

----------


## Crashland

> Santorum looks like a goner. What does everyone think about for next week? Our biggest competitors now are probably Carson and Palin. We can take one of them out or pick some low hanging fruit, i.e. Bolton.


Huckabee, Carson and Palin I think would be the biggest competitors. Bolton is the worst though

----------


## MichaelDavis

> Huckabee, Carson and Palin I think would be the biggest competitors. Bolton is the worst though


I would put Walker above Huckabee. Uncle Sugar is in 2nd place without us doing anything. I would say our biggest competitors are Carson, Palin, Walker, then Huckabee.

----------


## UsefulAlly

Keep pushing *Santorum this week*. I think his army is in  full defensive mode and they aren't small, so let's push hard. My  personal goal is to log 25 votes today through my facebook friends. Our  top 3 choices next (assuming no immunity idol for Santorum) are Bolton,  Perry, Condi Rice. We're comfortable with whichever of those work for  you guys. Thoughts?

----------


## Rocco

I thought Carson and Palin from Crashlands list stuck out as two major threats, as well as Walker from your list. I think if we threw Condi in the middle and went Santorum then Carson, Perry, Condi, Palin, Walker then Bolton that's a good course of action for the next 6 weeks, but I am certainly not trying to dictate to you. If anyone has a better idea, speak up! 

As for the people putting Huckabee on these lists, it's not that I disagree that he is one of Rand's major opponents, but without any of us doing a thing he's at 27% and we may well have to keep Santorum's numbers afloat to prevent Huckabee's elimination. My point being that there's enough grassroots anti Huck sentiment on Deace's page that I think he's gone the second we decide he's gone (no offense intended UsefulAlly). With this in mind, we should use Huck's grassroots to help us win the next several weeks, and then (as I am sure our Huck allies on this understand) eventually it will have to come down to voting against Huck when there are no other attractive elimination options. I imagine we have 3-4 months of this left before that happens though. 




> Keep pushing *Santorum this week*. I think his army is in  full defensive mode and they aren't small, so let's push hard. My  personal goal is to log 25 votes today through my facebook friends. Our  top 3 choices next (assuming no immunity idol for Santorum) are Bolton,  Perry, Condi Rice. We're comfortable with whichever of those work for  you guys. Thoughts?

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> Keep pushing *Santorum this week*. I think his army is in  full defensive mode and they aren't small, so let's push hard. My  personal goal is to log 25 votes today through my facebook friends. Our  top 3 choices next (assuming no immunity idol for Santorum) are Bolton,  Perry, Condi Rice. We're comfortable with whichever of those work for  you guys. Thoughts?


I vote *Bolton*.  Good time for it with his wanting to invade Russia and Jennifer Rubin pumping him up as THE candidate in 2016.

----------


## Brett85

> Deace posted a whole series of negative tweets about Rand


I don't really understand why Rand thinks it will help him to go soft on social issues like abortion and gay marriage.  He wants to pander to the rank and file Republicans on foreign policy issues, then the next day he makes them mad by saying that the GOP should go soft on social issues.  Can anyone possibly understand this strategy?  I guess there's just no such thing as a perfect candidate.  But if Rand is going to have a chance to win in Iowa, I don't see how making the religious conservatives mad is a good strategy at all.  It's just a boneheaded comment when he talks about being more "tolerant" on social issues and whatever else.  He should save that kind of rhetoric for a general election.

----------


## dinosaur

> I don't really understand why Rand thinks it will help him to go soft on social issues like abortion and gay marriage.  He wants to pander to the rank and file Republicans on foreign policy issues, then the next day he makes them mad by saying that the GOP should go soft on social issues.  Can anyone possibly understand this strategy?  I guess there's just no such thing as a perfect candidate.  But if Rand is going to have a chance to win in Iowa, I don't see how making the religious conservatives mad is a good strategy at all.  It's just a boneheaded comment when he talks about being more "tolerant" on social issues and whatever else.  He should save that kind of rhetoric for a general election.


He is offering us a better path on social issues.  Does soft mean not sharing personal thoughts?  Because Rand is focused on sharing his thoughts about policy.

----------


## Brett85

> He is offering us a better path on social issues.  Does soft mean not sharing personal thoughts?  Because Rand is focused on sharing his thoughts about policy.


Republican voters in Iowa don't want to hear that issues like life and marriage aren't important, which is basically what Rand said the other day.  Like I said, I simply don't understand his strategy at all.  One day he'll pander to rank and file Republicans by sounding tough on Russia and criticizing Bill Clinton for an affair he had 20 years ago, and the next day he'll offend these people by basically saying that the GOP needs to just forget about issues like life and marriage.

----------


## Beorn

> He is offering us a better path on social issues.  Does soft mean not sharing personal thoughts?  Because Rand is focused on sharing his thoughts about policy.


It's the rhetoric and emphasis. 

I have low expectations for him when it comes to social issues, but I would be satisfied if he just made a big deal about federalism and activist judges when it came up.

----------


## dinosaur

> It's the rhetoric and emphasis. 
> 
> I have low expectations for him when it comes to social issues, but I would be satisfied if he just made a big deal about federalism and activist judges when it came up.


Good point.  Not making the right noises at the right time does leave him vulnerable to social conservative media distortion.

----------


## dinosaur

> Republican voters in Iowa don't want to hear that issues like life and marriage aren't important, which is basically what Rand said the other day.  Like I said, I simply don't understand his strategy at all.  One day he'll pander to rank and file Republicans by sounding tough on Russia and criticizing Bill Clinton for an affair he had 20 years ago, and the next day he'll offend these people by basically saying that the GOP needs to just forget about issues like life and marriage.


You distort, I just don't see your perspective as genuine.

----------


## Brett85

...

----------


## dinosaur

> Well, just see how Ted Cruz is attacking him on this and taking advantage of what he said.
> 
> http://www.desmoinesregister.com/art...from-Rand-Paul


I expect distortion from Cruz.  

Sorry for the derail.  I wont take the bait next time.

----------


## Brett85

> Sorry for the derail.  I wont take the bait next time.


I decided to create a different thread for this topic.

----------


## Beorn

> Good point.  Not making the right noises at the right time does leave him vulnerable to social conservative media distortion.


I don't think distortion is the right word. I'm with Rand all the way. But, it's his fault if he's sending the wrong message to socons.

----------


## dinosaur

> I don't think distortion is the right word. I'm with Rand all the way. But, it's his fault if he's sending the wrong message to socons.


I think that he is sending the right message, though.  I am a socon.  I never got the impression that social issues were unimportant to him.  It is the media that Rand is fighting.

----------


## MichaelDavis

> I thought Carson and Palin from Crashlands list stuck out as two major threats, as well as Walker from your list. I think if we threw Condi in the middle and went Santorum then Carson, Perry, Condi, Palin, Walker then Bolton that's a good course of action for the next 6 weeks, but I am certainly not trying to dictate to you. If anyone has a better idea, speak up! 
> 
> As for the people putting Huckabee on these lists, it's not that I disagree that he is one of Rand's major opponents, but without any of us doing a thing he's at 27% and we may well have to keep Santorum's numbers afloat to prevent Huckabee's elimination. My point being that there's enough grassroots anti Huck sentiment on Deace's page that I think he's gone the second we decide he's gone (no offense intended UsefulAlly). With this in mind, we should use Huck's grassroots to help us win the next several weeks, and then (as I am sure our Huck allies on this understand) eventually it will have to come down to voting against Huck when there are no other attractive elimination options. I imagine we have 3-4 months of this left before that happens though.


My list is pretty close to yours. I would go Bolton, Carson, Rice, Palin, Perry, Walker. This way, both they and we get someone eliminated every other week. Bolton would be a good elimination this week because of his neo-con views on Russia and Ukraine.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

> You still aren't getting it.  What Deace says at any point is irrelevant, both in general and to my point.  I'm talking about the psychological influence had on those participating in the poll.  You can pretend like it's not true.  I'm done arguing about it though, ok?  That ship has sailed.


We seem to be arguing different things.  I do think there's value in winning this poll, or else I wouldn't be discussing strategies here.  I'm just defending our "poll flooders" because he's going to be anti-Rand no matter what we do, especially after Rand's recent comments.  Did Deace spend time on his show/Twitter attacking the person/people who were spamming anti-Rand votes?

I say win the poll however we can, and accept that we are dealing with Deace the Douche.

He is anti-Rand for reasons completely tangent to some renegade poll flooders.

----------


## Rocco

Seems like Bolton is a favorite for everyone, so if UsefulAlly agrees to it I think that I'll change my vote to Bolton for next week as well. 




> My list is pretty close to yours. I would go Bolton, Carson, Rice, Palin, Perry, Walker. This way, both they and we get someone eliminated every other week. Bolton would be a good elimination this week because of his neo-con views on Russia and Ukraine.

----------


## Rocco

> I don't really understand why Rand thinks it will help him to go soft on social issues like abortion and gay marriage.


I don't think anybody is talking about life when they say we need to back off on social issues. He means drugs and gay marriage, and in the case of gay marriage he's putting out a risk in the primary of hurting himself with social cons in order to avoid losing in the general election for taking what is a completely unpalatable position to 60%ish of the population on what is the single least important issue in American politics to most libertarians and really to many conservatives as well. It's thinking beyond the primary, and honestly he's 100% correct to do it. 




> He wants to pander to the rank and file Republicans on foreign policy issues


Uhh, what? How so? Through his consistent support of sanctions? It's not pandering if it's your position and always has been, and I cannot see any other way Rand can be accused of pandering on foreign policy. 





> But if Rand is going to have a chance to win in Iowa, I don't see how making the religious conservatives mad is a good strategy at all.


Ron Paul took the exact same stance on marriage that Rand does and came within 3 points of winning. Rand has demonstrated consistent appeal to moderates in the polls, we only need to get 3-4% more to win Iowa next time, we don't have to attach ourselves to political dead weight like being anti gay marriage in order to win Iowa.

----------


## UsefulAlly

Bolton it is for next week, assuming we *take down Santorum*  this week (and no one uses their immunity challenge). Otherwise, we  take on Santorum again. As of right now, we another 100 votes +/- to  LOCK UP Santorum's elimination based on the past week's results. Let's  get it done!

----------


## Rocco

FWIW you guys, on the segment where Cruz was eliminated when asked if he would use immunity Deace basically said "No, listen if people want to flood the poll with their supporters, I'm totally okay with that. That's a big part of what this poll is about, and theres nothing stopping the people from HuckPAC or Patriot Voices or the Cruz Crew from getting their people to log on."

----------


## William Tell

> FWIW you guys, on the segment where Cruz was eliminated when asked if he would use immunity Deace basically said "No, listen if people want to flood the poll with their supporters, I'm totally okay with that. That's a big part of what this poll is about, and theres nothing stopping the people from HuckPAC or Patriot Voices or the Cruz Crew from getting their people to log on."


 Does anyone know if there any Ted Cruz forums out there?

----------


## Brett85

> I don't think anybody is talking about life when they say we need to back off on social issues. He means drugs and gay marriage, and in the case of gay marriage he's putting out a risk in the primary of hurting himself with social cons in order to avoid losing in the general election for taking what is a completely unpalatable position to 60%ish of the population on what is the single least important issue in American politics to most libertarians and really to many conservatives as well. It's thinking beyond the primary, and honestly he's 100% correct to do it.


I'm socially conservative but don't care about the marriage issue nearly as much as I care about abortion.  The question that was asked of Rand was concerning "social issues," not just marriage.  Social issues include abortion.  So that comment along with his comment about having thousands of exceptions for abortion is concerning, and it could also hurt him a lot in Iowa.

----------


## Crashland

> I'm socially conservative but don't care about the marriage issue nearly as much as I care about abortion.  The question that was asked of Rand was concerning "social issues," not just marriage.  Social issues include abortion.  So that comment along with his comment about having thousands of exceptions for abortion is concerning, and it could also hurt him a lot in Iowa.


Yes, he might be able to phrase it better. Given his record I don't think anyone should be questioning his pro-life position, but when he paints social issues with the wide brush it might cause unnecessary alarm.

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> We seem to be arguing different things.  I do think there's value in winning this poll, or else I wouldn't be discussing strategies here.  I'm just defending our "poll flooders" because he's going to be anti-Rand no matter what we do, especially after Rand's recent comments.  Did Deace spend time on his show/Twitter attacking the person/people who were spamming anti-Rand votes?
> 
> I say win the poll however we can, and accept that we are dealing with Deace the Douche.
> 
> He is anti-Rand for reasons completely tangent to some renegade poll flooders.


I agree that Deace was never going to be anything but anti-Rand.  

I will try one last time to explain my point.  If I'm one of Deace's followers and I see Cruz go out this early, I invalidate the results and say, "Oh Paulbots flooded it."

As I said, that ship has sailed.  Now we are just trying to win.  And waiting for UsefulAlly to stab us in the back.  He could be named TrojanHorse and be less obvious.

----------


## Crashland

> I agree that Deace was never going to be anything but anti-Rand.  
> 
> I will try one last time to explain my point.  If I'm one of Deace's followers and I see Cruz go out this early, I invalidate the results and say, "Oh Paulbots flooded it."
> 
> As I said, that ship has sailed.  Now we are just trying to win.  And waiting for UsefulAlly to stab us in the back.  He could be named TrojanHorse and be less obvious.


Well, at least the Paulbot dismissal it wouldn't be a shocker. We do have a reputation to protect, ya know.

----------


## MichaelDavis

> I agree that Deace was never going to be anything but anti-Rand.  
> 
> I will try one last time to explain my point.  If I'm one of Deace's followers and I see Cruz go out this early, I invalidate the results and say, "Oh Paulbots flooded it."
> 
> As I said, that ship has sailed.  Now we are just trying to win.  And waiting for UsefulAlly to stab us in the back.  He could be named TrojanHorse and be less obvious.


Huckabee is gone the second we decide he's gone. We have to work hard this week just to prevent him from being eliminated. Deace probably crapped himself after seeing the two social conservatives with 1st and 2nd place.

----------


## UsefulAlly

Tracking along pretty well ladies and gents. Another 50 votes and *Santorum* should be toast! We'll see if he gets an immunity pass this week, but if not, Bolton's the consensus target for next week, correct?

----------


## Rocco

Looks good indeed! Yes, Bolton is our guy for next week. 

On a side note, Santorum just attacked Rand, so this week worked out rather nicely for us! 




> Tracking along pretty well ladies and gents. Another 50 votes and *Santorum* should be toast! We'll see if he gets an immunity pass this week, but if not, Bolton's the consensus target for next week, correct?

----------


## Rocco

Candidate Survivor 2016 Week 10 has started! This week, the Rand Paul grassroots is targeting John Bolton!

----------


## eduardo89

> Candidate Survivor 2016 Week 10 has started! This week, the Rand Paul grassroots is targeting John Bolton!


Alright, I'm on it.

----------


## Crashland

voted for Bolton

----------


## Rocco

Just a quick update, there are 30 candidates left as of right now. Of those 30 there are 4 libertarians (Justin Amash, Judge Andrew Napolitano, Rand Paul and Ron Paul), 9 candidates who have any semblance of grassroots support (Huckabee, Palin, Cain, Carson, Lee, Perry, Rubio, Walker and West) and 17 others (Ayotte, Bolton, Brownback, Daniels, Gingrich, Haley, Jindal, Kasich, Martinez, Pawlenty, Pence, Portman, Rice, Sandoval, Scott, Snyder and Thune) who really don't matter and are filler.

----------


## TaftFan

> Candidate Survivor 2016 Week 10 has started! This week, the Rand Paul grassroots is targeting John Bolton!


Honestly, I think this targeting makes us look bad. Better to spread out the votes and make sure Rand doesn't get eliminated. I vote for Huckabee. I voted for Perry last week.

----------


## Rocco

I just want to start the conversation right now since we have 50+ percent of the vote, next week I think Palin should be the one we take out. She has the large grassroots and is a huge threat.

----------


## Rocco

Deace has said he partially did this poll to see who has the grassroots strength. Displaying that we are active and organized is a good thing. 




> Honestly, I think this targeting makes us look bad. Better to spread out the votes and make sure Rand doesn't get eliminated. I vote for Huckabee. I voted for Perry last week.

----------


## whoisjohngalt

How is Bolton doing?

Edit: Oops, I just realized I could view the results before voting.  


Maybe we should be a little less gung ho and pile it on later in the week?  That case our Allies will be at a disadvantage should they attempt to turn on us.  I think they might be trying to build support to do just that.  

The Huckabee supporters know they don't have numbers, but they just might IF all the rpf voters vote for the target while he pulls all supporters against Paul with the anti-Paul vote already out there.  Just be careful.

----------


## MichaelDavis

> How is Bolton doing?
> 
> Edit: Oops, I just realized I could view the results before voting.  
> 
> 
> Maybe we should be a little less gung ho and pile it on later in the week?  That case our Allies will be at a disadvantage should they attempt to turn on us.  I think they might be trying to build support to do just that.  
> 
> The Huckabee supporters know they don't have numbers, but they just might IF all the rpf voters vote for the target while he pulls all supporters against Paul with the anti-Paul vote already out there.  Just be careful.

----------


## UsefulAlly

We're pouring our votes in today and tomorrow! Make sure to *vote for John Bolton*  this week and recruit some more people if you can! HUGE victory for our  alliance this past week, so great job everyone. I'll start bouncing  around the discussion for who we want for next week as well so we can  reach consensus by end of week.

----------


## eduardo89

> I just want to start the conversation right now since we have 50+ percent of the vote, next week I think Palin should be the one we take out. She has the large grassroots and is a huge threat.


How dare you.

----------


## MichaelDavis

> I just want to start the conversation right now since we have 50+ percent of the vote, next week I think Palin should be the one we take out. She has the large grassroots and is a huge threat.


This works for me. She is one of our biggest competitors. The other person we need to watch out for is Carson. How about Palin, UsefulAlly's choice, then Carson?

----------


## eduardo89

> This works for me. She is one of our biggest competitors. The other person we need to watch out for is Carson. How about Palin, UsefulAlly's choice, then Carson?


I will not be voting for Palin unless it comes down to her and Rand. 

I'd knock out Common Core supporter Mike Huckabee.

----------


## Crashland

Huckabee supports common core? I'm pretty sure he has ranted against common core.

----------


## eduardo89

> Huckabee supports common core? I'm pretty sure he has ranted against common core.


He was for it before he was against it.

Toxic For 2016, Huckabee Abandons Support For Common Core

----------


## William Tell

> I will not be voting for Palin unless it comes down to her and Rand. 
> 
> I'd knock out Common Core supporter Mike Huckabee.


I voted for Huckabee this week, he is the ONLY real competition left.

----------


## UsefulAlly

Honestly, we're comfortable with either Carson or Palin to be quite frank (since eventually they both have to go and we would prefer both sometime sooner than much later for practical reasons), but it sounds like there may be some consensus building to do on y'all's side. Let us know and we'll row together to get it done, we have a few days yet to sort it all out. :-)

----------


## MichaelDavis

> I will not be voting for Palin unless it comes down to her and Rand. 
> 
> I'd knock out Common Core supporter Mike Huckabee.


I don't understand your infatuation with her. She isn't one of us. She supported Obamacare-loving neocon Newt Gingrich over Ron Paul in 2012. We'll have to get rid of her sooner or later.

----------


## twomp

I hate Bolton but he was never a threat. My opinion is we get rid of Huckabee (biggest remaining threat) and Palin (second biggest threat) in that order. The longer we leave them hanging around, the more people will rally towards them.

----------


## serenityrick

> Huckabee supports common core? I'm pretty sure he has ranted against common core.


He supports it 100%.

His only "criticism" of it is that it should be "re-branded".. 

$#@! Huckabee

----------


## MichaelDavis

> I hate Bolton but he was never a threat. My opinion is we get rid of Huckabee (biggest remaining threat) and Palin (second biggest threat) in that order. The longer we leave them hanging around, the more people will rally towards them.


Huckabee is still useful to us and he isn't a serious threat. He was almost eliminated last week without our help. If everyone (except Eduardo) is fine with Palin, we should go for Palin. Sorry Eduardo.

----------


## William Tell

> Huckabee is still useful to us and he isn't a serious threat. He was almost eliminated last week without our help. If everyone (except Eduardo) is fine with Palin, we should go for Palin. Sorry Eduardo.


Palin is not a real threat in my opinion, but whatever. I guess she is the biggest thing left besides Huck.

----------


## twomp

> Huckabee is still useful to us and he isn't a serious threat. He was almost eliminated last week without our help. If everyone (except Eduardo) is fine with Palin, we should go for Palin. Sorry Eduardo.


Useful to us in what way? It's a poll.

----------


## UsefulAlly

Alright, let's get some clarification. Carson or Palin next week?

----------


## eduardo89

> Alright, let's get some clarification. Carson or Palin next week?


Neither. I'd vote out Walker. He's in the news right now because of his massive tax cuts. Let's nip this one in the bud.

----------


## eduardo89

> Huckabee is still useful to us and he isn't a serious threat. He was almost eliminated last week without our help. If everyone (except Eduardo) is fine with Palin, we should go for Palin. Sorry Eduardo.


I will -rep any suggestions to eliminate Palin. This isn't an empty threat, I'm not screwing around.

----------


## Rocco

I vote for Palin. Eduardo, we want RAND to win, and that means eliminating the competitors. Palin is among our biggest of those. Walker has some grassroots support but I think its clear Palin has the biggest base of the remainder other than Huckabee (who is disliked by a large part of the voting audience).

----------


## Rocco

So guys, after listening to Steve's show the last couple weeks I am wondering if we shouldn't show him this thread. Now, to be clear, I won't do anything without damn near unanimous consent from here, but showing a near 300 post thread on this site about this poll would crush ANY myths about any poll hacking, which seem to be a question when he does the weekly segment on his radio show. This week they read a letter from a viewer who thought the poll was being hacked. To Deace's credit, he has credited libertarians who are active on social media to winning this poll and has said "if you guys wanna beat them, you have to go out and beat them" in as many words. So, what do you guys think? We could get a radio spot out of it.

----------


## twomp

> So guys, after listening to Steve's show the last couple weeks I am wondering if we shouldn't show him this thread. Now, to be clear, I won't do anything without damn near unanimous consent from here, but showing a near 300 post thread on this site about this poll would crush ANY myths about any poll hacking, which seem to be a question when he does the weekly segment on his radio show. This week they read a letter from a viewer who thought the poll was being hacked. To Deace's credit, he has credited libertarians who are active on social media to winning this poll and has said "if you guys wanna beat them, you have to go out and beat them" in as many words. So, what do you guys think? We could get a radio spot out of it.


Why give our hand away? So the opposition can organize themselves? Just leave them clueless till Huckabee, Palin and any one else with a chance is out. What you are proposing is like running around telling people how many Aces we have.

----------


## Rocco

Damn good point about waiting til we have everyone eliminated with any chance. Agree whole heartedly in retrospect. 




> Why give our hand away? So the opposition can organize themselves? Just leave them clueless till Huckabee, Palin and any one else with a chance is out. What you are proposing is like running around telling people how many Aces we have.

----------


## eleganz

> So guys, after listening to Steve's show the last couple weeks I am wondering if we shouldn't show him this thread. Now, to be clear, I won't do anything without damn near unanimous consent from here, but showing a near 300 post thread on this site about this poll would crush ANY myths about any poll hacking, which seem to be a question when he does the weekly segment on his radio show. This week they read a letter from a viewer who thought the poll was being hacked. To Deace's credit, he has credited libertarians who are active on social media to winning this poll and has said "if you guys wanna beat them, you have to go out and beat them" in as many words. So, what do you guys think? We could get a radio spot out of it.



Good thought but I'd vote to let them believe the magic.

----------


## UsefulAlly

Ok, so looking at organic vote totals outside of our alliance, I'd like to offer up an alternative plan for the next two weeks that might alleviate the contentiousness over the Palin issue. What about Kelly Ayotte next week, followed by Marco Rubio?

----------


## William Tell

> So guys, after listening to Steve's show the last couple weeks I am wondering if we shouldn't show him this thread. Now, to be clear, I won't do anything without damn near unanimous consent from here, but showing a near 300 post thread on this site about this poll would crush ANY myths about any poll hacking, which seem to be a question when he does the weekly segment on his radio show. This week they read a letter from a viewer who thought the poll was being hacked. To Deace's credit, he has credited libertarians who are active on social media to winning this poll and has said "if you guys wanna beat them, you have to go out and beat them" in as many words. So, what do you guys think? We could get a radio spot out of it.


No, there is nothing to be gained by that. Besides, I am sure he has already seen it.

----------


## Crashland

For next week I would consider Carson, Palin, Huckabee, Rubio. The ones who actually have some backing

----------


## William Tell

Nobody likes Rubio anymore.

----------


## MichaelDavis

> Ok, so looking at organic vote totals outside of our alliance, I'd like to offer up an alternative plan for the next two weeks that might alleviate the contentiousness over the Palin issue. What about Kelly Ayotte next week, followed by Marco Rubio?


The only person objecting to Palin is Eduardo. We'll have to get rid of her sooner or later.

----------


## twomp

> Ok, so looking at organic vote totals outside of our alliance, I'd like to offer up an alternative plan for the next two weeks that might alleviate the contentiousness over the Palin issue. What about Kelly Ayotte next week, followed by Marco Rubio?


Anyone else feel like the Huckabee people are trying to slide their hands down our pants?

----------


## William Tell

> Anyone else feel like the Huckabee people are trying to slide their hands down our pants?


They know we will crush them, they want to come in 2nd, not in 30th place. Rand and Huck are the only real candidates left in the poll.

----------


## William Tell

Hey, if Deace uses his immunity thing, does no one get eliminated? Or does Rand get flushed if he is in 2nd place?
Careful guys.

----------


## twomp

> Hey, if Deace uses his immunity thing, does no one get eliminated? Or does Rand get flushed if he is in 2nd place?
> Careful guys.


If there's anybody Deace is waiting to use his immunity on, imo it's Huckabee. We should put that theory to the test. Does anyone have a reason for keeping Huckabee around? Are you guys waiting for it to be Huckabee vs. Rand Paul? Are we that arrogant to think we can eliminate him whenever we want?

----------


## Rocco

Personally, with apologies to UsefulAlly (who seems to have realized from the beginning this was an "arranged marriage"), I think after we take out Palin, Walker and maybe one other it'll be time for Huckabee to go. 




> If there's anybody Deace is waiting to use his immunity on, imo it's Huckabee. We should put that theory to the test. Does anyone have a reason for keeping Huckabee around? Are you guys waiting for it to be Huckabee vs. Rand Paul? Are we that arrogant to think we can eliminate him whenever we want?

----------


## UsefulAlly

I might argue for a few more weeks of mutual cooperation, but naturally  we understand that there cannot be two winners in the end. That being said, we  have another 30 weeks to the finish line and I think we should spend  10-12 weeks taking out the riff-raff as it were. ;-) Speaking of which, are we settled on Carson for next week?

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Huckabee is still useful to us and he isn't a serious threat.


I agree with Eduardo: take out Huckabee.

Huckabee is not a threat?  He probably _is_ running, and if he runs he probably _will_ win Iowa.  How is that not a threat?  In the real actual election, Huckabee is probably the _biggest_ threat.  Bigger than Christie.

----------


## MichaelDavis

> I agree with Eduardo: take out Huckabee.
> 
> Huckabee is not a threat?  He probably _is_ running, and if he runs he probably _will_ win Iowa.  How is that not a threat?  In the real actual election, Huckabee is probably the _biggest_ threat.  Bigger than Christie.


He's not a threat in the poll. He was almost eliminated last week without our help.

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> For next week I would consider Carson, Palin, Huckabee, Rubio. The ones who actually have some backing


I'd prefer to go after *Walker* or *Rubio* next week.  Rubio is the stealth neocon masquerading as tea party that the establishment is always trying to sell.  Let's cut off the head of the snake after the Bolton elimination this week.  I believe Scott Walker to be our most serious competition in 2016 and don't want him gaining any mindshare with this audience.

There are a ton of people left, but I agree that Palin, Carson, and Huckabee need to follow soon after.

----------


## whoisjohngalt

Also, when are we going to get rid of Ron.  Will he be the second to last to go?  Will that further invalidate their consideration of the poll or did that ship already sail?

----------


## William Tell

> Also, when are we going to get rid of Ron.  Will he be the second to last to go?  Will that further invalidate their consideration of the poll or did that ship already sail?


Sailed weeks ago. Keeping liberty people splits the anti liberty vote. Ron stays!

----------


## Crashland

> Also, when are we going to get rid of Ron.  Will he be the second to last to go?  Will that further invalidate their consideration of the poll or did that ship already sail?





> Sailed weeks ago. Keeping liberty people splits the anti liberty vote. Ron stays!


Agreed, sailed. It's Deace's fault for including him in the first place. If Rand wins, the takeaway Deace will get from this poll will be that the Paulbots took it over just like most other online polls. We can't really expect anything else so we might as well have Ron in to the end.

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> Agreed, sailed. It's Deace's fault for including him in the first place. If Rand wins, the takeaway Deace will get from this poll will be that the Paulbots took it over just like most other online polls. We can't really expect anything else so we might as well have Ron in to the end.


Faire enough, but the real question is *Rubio* or *Walker*?

----------


## MichaelDavis

> Faire enough, but the real question is *Rubio* or *Walker*?


Between those, Walker. We still need to get rid of Palin. If not next week, then the following one.

----------


## eduardo89

> Between those, Walker. We still need to get rid of Palin. If not next week, then the following one.


I officially hate you.

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> Between those, Walker. We still need to get rid of Palin. If not next week, then the following one.


I put the chance of Palin running at pretty close to 0% and I think she will be pretty easy to take out in this poll because people know that.

I'll vote for her if that's the decision though.

My vote is for *Walker* next week.

----------


## Crashland

> I put the chance of Palin running at pretty close to 0% and I think she will be pretty easy to take out in this poll because people know that.
> 
> I'll vote for her if that's the decision though.
> 
> My vote is for *Walker* next week.


Walker sounds like a reasonable choice to me. I vote for Walker next week too, but I'll go with the greater consensus if there is one.

----------


## thoughtomator

I voted non-strategically, picking the worst loser of the bunch to go. It was a tough call but I went with hypocrite neocon extraordinaire Allen West.

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> I voted non-strategically, picking the worst loser of the bunch to go. It was a tough call but I went with hypocrite neocon extraordinaire Allen West.


Lol, thoughtomator, this is a well coordinated effort, you should join up with the team.  This week was John Bolton.  Pretty much the same thing as Allen West.

----------


## Rocco

If Scott Walker is the popular pick for next week, I vote Scott Walker. I think that seems like a good compromise that keeps our biggest page (Eduardo's Rand page) happy as well as takes out a threat.

----------


## MichaelDavis

> If Scott Walker is the popular pick for next week, I vote Scott Walker. I think that seems like a good compromise that keeps our biggest page (Eduardo's Rand page) happy as well as takes out a threat.


Fine, Walker next week. Palin isn't in the clear. I want her gone in a month.

----------


## twomp

I'm voting for Huckabee every week until he's gone. The last thing I want to see is Huckabee vs. Rand Paul. Especially knowing there are members on these forums working towards that goal and the fact that Deace can use an immunity on Huckabee. Who else would Deace use it on?

----------


## UsefulAlly

Ok, then we have a consensus! Scott Walker next week it is. After that, let's make it Rubio. But for now, it's *John Bolton* this week for anyone that's not yet voted! Let's keep pushing too, he's in the lead but there's always a weekend surge of votes. Talk to you guys soon!

----------


## anaconda

So, about 10% of the voters want Rand out? Am I reading this correctly (I'm new to this thread..)?

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> So, about 10% of the voters want Rand out? Am I reading this correctly (I'm new to this thread..)?


Yes, but that can be misleading.  Rand and Huckabee are being attacked bc people are aware those two camps are organized and dominating the poll.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> I'm voting for Huckabee every week until he's gone. The last thing I want to see is Huckabee vs. Rand Paul. Especially knowing there are members on these forums working towards that goal and the fact that Deace can use an immunity on Huckabee. Who else would Deace use it on?


Right.  Huckabee is the worst.  Down with Huckabee.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Ok, then we have a consensus! Scott Walker next week it is. After that, let's make it Rubio. But for now, it's *John Bolton* this week for anyone that's not yet voted! Let's keep pushing too, he's in the lead but there's always a weekend surge of votes. Talk to you guys soon!


No.  There is no consensus.  My consensus, and many others', is Huckabee.  Mike Huckabee is evil.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> He's not a threat in the poll. He was almost eliminated last week without our help.


 It doesn't matter.  He is a threat in real life.  This poll perhaps doesn't matter that much, but to the extent it does, the *one and only sole goal* should be to *harm Huckabee as much as possible*.  Huckabee is probably going to win Iowa.  This is an Iowa-based radio show.  What needs to happen is this: Huckabee being voted off the island, over and over, week in a week out, every week, by larger and larger margins, for the next two years.

That is _all_ that needs to happen.

Everything else is irrelevant.  Voting off losers and not-going-to-runs is irrelevant.  Deace needs to use his immunity week in and week out every week for Huckabee.  He needs to see that everyone on the internet hates Michael Dale Huckabee.  That we hate him more than anyone else.  That the only way to stop Huckabee from losing disgracefully over and over and over is to take down the poll.

I voted against Huckabee.  Everyone here should vote against Huckabee.  That is obviously, obviously, the only tactical approach that makes any sense.  Let me review again:

1. The Huckster will probably run.
2. If the Huckster runs, he will probably win Iowa.

It's not that complicated!

----------


## Crashland

It is true that if their candidate (Huckabee) is no longer in the poll, any Huckabee organizers will probably be less likely to stick around and continue influencing the poll for weeks on end. I do think we should try to vote Huckabee out sooner rather than later.

----------


## UsefulAlly

Well, *this week's target is John Bolton* by consensus/agreement of those actively working together on this, and for my team's part, Walker or Rubio are equally acceptable, but Rubio seems to have more organic traction so Rubio next week, Walker the following?

----------


## Rocco

I tend to like the "take out a threat, then a non threat, then a threat" strategy, and since we went with the non threat this week (Bolton) we should go with a threat next week. Rubio is no threat to win anything that is Iowa based or social conservative based.




> Well, *this week's target is John Bolton* by consensus/agreement of those actively working together on this, and for my team's part, Walker or Rubio are equally acceptable, but Rubio seems to have more organic traction so Rubio next week, Walker the following?

----------


## UsefulAlly

So do you want to flip that then and go Walker and then Rubio?

----------


## twomp

Obviously it will be hard to herd a bunch libertarian leaning individuals to all vote the same way so I won't try but if you guys want Rand to win, you know who is the biggest threat is left on this poll. You folks are bright people, you know who needs to be removed.

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> So do you want to flip that then and go Walker and then Rubio?


Yes, I thought it was already decided we are going after *Walker*




> 1. The Huckster will probably run.
> 2. If the Huckster runs, he will probably win Iowa.


On what do you base Huckabee's probable run?  On nothing.  He is showing no signs of preparing to run.  Iowa wants him to run, yes.  He would probably win Iowa and this poll isn't going to make a dime's worth of difference in changing that outcome.

Walker is a much, much bigger threat.  Even in Iowa (because the chance of him running is 90% to maybe 20% for Huck), but especially everywhere else.  With Christie out of the way, he is the establishment candidate.  I firmly believe it will be Rand vs Walker in the primary.

----------


## UsefulAlly

Alright, Walker it is! We'll start passing the word around. Don't forget to keep pushing *Bolton this week* though. If we can each do 50 more votes I think we can rest easy.

----------


## William Tell

> Yes, I thought it was already decided we are going after *Walker*
> 
> 
> 
> On what do you base Huckabee's probable run?  On nothing.  He is showing no signs of preparing to run.  Iowa wants him to run, yes.  He would probably win Iowa and this poll isn't going to make a dime's worth of difference in changing that outcome.
> 
> Walker is a much, much bigger threat.  Even in Iowa (because the chance of him running is 90% to maybe 20% for Huck), but especially everywhere else.  With Christie out of the way, he is the establishment candidate.  I firmly believe it will be Rand vs Walker in the primary.


No, the word is that Huckabee will run. Deace and others have said so, Walker is a nobody in my opinion

----------


## eduardo89

How do Huckabee supporters deal with Huck's support for Common Core? Or do they support Common Core as well?

----------


## UsefulAlly

Because I've seen it mentioned more than once, I'll weigh in. Common Core was founded as a a state's rights/leadership technique to push back against the Federal Department of Education by Governors. It was about re-asserting states as the primary decision makers and policy solution centers, as they should be. This is why Governor Huckabee VOCALLY supported the effort, as should anyone who wants the Feds out of education. However, because the federal government can't stand being left out of anything, they slowly co-opted the effort, first leading Huckabee to encourage Governor's to re-take control of the initiative and re-focus it, lest a wonderful concept founded on 10th Amendment principles become just another tool of big government, and after they failed to do that, Huckabee has VOCALLY denounced Common Core and ended all support BECAUSE of what it has become. We cannot hope to shrink the federal government back to anywhere near the Constitutionally-directed scope unless we re-assert states as the rightful AND capable centers of policy and innovation. That was the intent and the spirit of Governor Huckabee's support and it was right call at the beginning, just as abandoning his support once the big government parasites co-opted the program for fear that a working model built outside federal/big government methods might lead to similar policy innovations in healthcare, etc enabling and paving the road to an effective, publicly proven method for re-taking power by the states. That's REALLY what this was/is about and Governor Huckabee has an iron-clad record on States Rights'.

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> No, the word is that Huckabee will run. Deace and others have said so, Walker is a nobody in my opinion


Ohh Steve Deace said so.  Did God tell him that it would definitely happen?

Stop letting the polls lead you and pay attention to what is happening.

On what basis do you form the opinion that Walker is a nobody?  And what line of attack would you use against Scott Walker to lower his popularity with the base that elects people in primaries?

----------


## UsefulAlly

If you haven't voted yet, remember to *vote for Bolton today*, and if we're on the same page, it is *Scott Walker beginning tonight* and throughout this week, correct?

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> On what do you base Huckabee's probable run?  On nothing.  He is showing no signs of preparing to run.  Iowa wants him to run, yes.  He would probably win Iowa and this poll isn't going to make a dime's worth of difference in changing that outcome.
> 
> Walker is a much, much bigger threat.  Even in Iowa (because the chance of him running is 90% to maybe 20% for Huck), but especially everywhere else.  With Christie out of the way, he is the establishment candidate.  I firmly believe it will be Rand vs Walker in the primary.


 I look at what they do.  Huckabee actually is doing some of the things that would indicate he is running for President.  Walker , meanwhile, is doing fewer of such things.

----------


## Crashland

How about Huckabee next week, then Walker the week after?

----------


## UsefulAlly

We're willing to go Walker, Rubio, Carson, or Kasich next two weeks. Let us know which and we're right with ya!

----------


## eduardo89

> We're willing to go Walker, Rubio, Carson, or Kasich next two weeks. Let us know which and we're right with ya!


I think you should take out Huckabee.

----------


## twomp

> I think you should take out Huckabee.


Agreed. Huckabee. Besides it's not like he and his team would give us advanced notice should they decide to turn on Rand Paul.

----------


## eduardo89

On second thought, I think we should continue our alliance. Let's get Walker out first.

----------


## Rocco

I maintain my Walker stance as well, Walker is a threat, we need to eliminate the threats.

----------


## UsefulAlly

Alright, *Walker* it is! We'll spread the word and hit it tonight!

----------


## William Tell

It appears that Walker is going down this week.

----------


## UsefulAlly

Slow start last night. Remember, our target this week is *Scott Walker*. Get your votes in now!

----------


## Rocco

Well folks, I think a combination of some of us not promoting last night along with a grassroots thats divided on this (as this thread shows) has lead to Huckabee rushing out to the lead. At this point, considering Rand is in second with 22%+, I have to switch my vote up. It's gotta be Huckabee this week.

----------


## Crashland

Well I already voted for Walker last night but right now it's Huckabee and Paul #1 and #2 with no one else even close, so I think the rest of you should vote Huckabee to prevent Rand from elimination

----------


## ClydeCoulter

Huck it is.

----------


## Rocco

35-25 Huck right now, everyone has to share the poll, vote and get your liberty friends to vote. This week is by far our biggest challenge, but once we get through it the poll is ours IMO

----------


## eleganz

Voted and shared to 1000 potential voters, who is targeting Rand?

----------


## Rocco

No clue, really it doesn't matter now, we just have to push hard and get the Huckster out at this point. 




> Voted and shared to 1000 potential voters, who is targeting Rand?

----------


## twomp

Scott Walker at 1.7%, Rand Paul at 24%. It's pretty clear that the Huckabee's Huckamaniacs have turned on us. I guess this will just make it easier on the rest of us to decide. It's either get rid of Huckabee this week or Rand Paul loses.

----------


## Rocco

Agreed, though blaming them would be the pot calling the kettle black, the alliance had to dissipate sometime. No hard feelings from my end, we just have to win! 




> Scott Walker at 1.7%, Rand Paul at 24%. It's pretty clear that the Huckabee's Huckamaniacs have turned on us. I guess this will just make it easier on the rest of us to decide. It's either get rid of Huckabee this week or Rand Paul loses.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

I just voted Huck

----------


## twomp

It's now 31% - 26%, our lead is slipping

----------


## eduardo89

bump

----------


## MichaelDavis

Who the hell voted for Kelly Ayotte?

----------


## eduardo89

> Who the hell voted for Kelly Ayotte?


Not I.

Edit: I just realised, some idiot edited my post on the Rand Paul 2016 page and changed Huckabee to Ayotte.

----------


## Beorn

Is this truly going to operate like survivor with the immunity?
That is, do we need to split votes to keep Rand out of 2nd place where he may get eliminated if Huckabee is saved?

----------


## MichaelDavis

> Not I.
> 
> Edit: I just realised, some idiot edited my post on the Rand Paul 2016 page and changed Huckabee to Ayotte.


What an $#@!.

----------


## mosquitobite

It was 37% (snake oil salesman Huckabee) to 22% Rand when I voted.

----------


## MichaelDavis

> Is this truly going to operate like survivor with the immunity?
> That is, do we need to split votes to keep Rand out of 2nd place where he may get eliminated if Huckabee is saved?


We should should make sure Kelly Ayotte is ahead of Rand Paul just in case.

----------


## mosquitobite

> We should should make sure Kelly Ayotte is ahead of Rand Paul just in case.


She's currently at 14%.  Need to make up some ground to get her ahead of Rand.

----------


## Crashland

Edit: I didn't see the post about the immunity. could be a valid point. hmmm

----------


## Rocco

Ayottes a distraction, we need to BLAST Huckabee. I will be posting this poll every single day on my page.

----------


## Crashland

Well if Rand comes in 2nd and is eliminated because of the immunity then we can always have Ron win the poll. lol

----------


## Rocco

Whoa, I didn't think about that. 

I think it's just a save, but just incase we should probably get Ayotte in 2nd.




> Is this truly going to operate like survivor with the immunity?
> That is, do we need to split votes to keep Rand out of 2nd place where he may get eliminated if Huckabee is saved?

----------


## eduardo89

The focus should be on Huck. They won't eliminate Rand if he comes in second even if they use the immunity. Huck would just get a reprieve and we'd eliminate him again next week.

*VOTE FOR HUCKABEE*

----------


## MichaelDavis

> The focus should be on Huck. They won't eliminate Rand if he comes in second even if they use the immunity. Huck would just get a reprieve and we'd eliminate him again next week.
> 
> *VOTE FOR HUCKABEE*


Are you sure?

----------


## eduardo89

> Are you sure?


I'm not going to take any chances of Rand getting eliminated because people are voting for Ayotte.

----------


## Crashland

> Are you sure?


I think for now vote for Huckabee. If towards the end of week there is a big enough margin then maybe we can try and push someone else to the #2 spot.

----------


## Rocco

Yeah I think if anything we can just make a stink about it afterwards if they take out Rand for being in 2nd. We need to focus on the Huckster for now. 




> I'm not going to take any chances of Rand getting eliminated because people are voting for Ayotte.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Is this truly going to operate like survivor with the immunity?
> That is, do we need to split votes to keep Rand out of 2nd place where he may get eliminated if Huckabee is saved?


Surely it can't work like that? ...that would be moronic.

But if that were to happen (Rand gets eliminated for being in 2nd), it would totally invalidate the poll IMO. Even the brainwashed zombie-voter would see how unfair that is. Deace would discredit himself with a move like that.

----------


## Rocco

This is the bottom line, and frankly I don't think Steve is gonna do that. The guy is wrong on a lot but I don't think he is dishonest.




> Surely it can't work like that? ...that would be moronic.
> 
> But if that were to happen (Rand gets eliminated for being in 2nd), it would totally invalidate the poll IMO. Even the brainwashed zombie-voter would see how unfair that is. Deace would discredit himself with a move like that.

----------


## BucksforPaul

Just voted for Huckabee and he leads with 38.15%.  Rand Paul in second with 25.34%.  This is too close for comfort so please let your friends and family know about this and thanks eduardo for the heads up.

----------


## fr33

Voted because eduardo told me to.

----------


## twomp

37% - 27% now, they are pushing hard this evening

----------


## MichaelDavis

Can we get an admin to move this thread to the "General Politics" forum?

----------


## twomp

35% - 32%, either there's a lot more huckabee people out than we know it or somethings up. Start sharing this around folks. We don't lose at polls!

----------


## eleganz

Now @ 34-34 and Rand is losing by decimals.

From Huck's Army forum.
http://www.forum.hucksarmy.com/viewt...d074a37872b8b4




> justgrace wrote:
> It is very crucial--now that Rand Paul's people have decided to work against and eliminate Gov. Huckabee--that we be sure to vote for Paul (to eliminate him) NOW! And ask every Huckabee friend you can think of to also go to the Family Leader poll. Make sure they do not vote for Huckabee, as this is an elimination poll.
> 
> If Huckabee survives this round, we his supporters will show that we are organized and able to give him the strong backing he will need to decide to run for President. He would also get tremendous coverage--worth a million dollars!-- because Steve Deace gives a weekly radio report on the trends and the winners of this poll.

----------


## eduardo89

Rand and Huck tied right now.

----------


## Rocco

I will be sharing this poll every day on my network. Like I said guys, this weeks the big test. We MUST vote for Huckabee and get him out of there!

----------


## Rocco

BTW, Huck is back up by a half point.

----------


## William Tell

It is getting interesting, it needs to be posted on all the Ron and Rand FB pages. I noticed 2 candidates have 0.1% that tells you a lot of people have voted in it compared to the other weeks.

----------


## MRK

Someone should make a poll site and then publicly post the IP address logs after each poll. Maybe filter out a few random numbers in the IP for privacy reasons, or make a unique hash for each IP that shows its unique yet doesn't reveal the IP itself. Not sure if that hash could be reverse engineered or not though.

----------


## Rocco

We are up 44-28 now, seems like a good lead, but we have seen leads evaporate. Keep promoting, LEAVE NO DOUBT who won this poll!

----------


## Barrex

> Heh... He is playing you like complete amateurs.
> 
> Goal of the game is to keep like-minded individuals in this race so that they can distribute negative votes amongst them selfs. Rand, Ron, Amash, Lee, Ted and some others are distributing negative libertarian, tea party vote.
> 
> If you leave only Rand from Teaparty/libertarian wing he will be easy picking because he is going to be only target left.
> 
> Just because his nick is UsefulAlly i doesnt make him useful or Ally or Nancy.





> "Ted [Cruz] and some others are distributing negative *libertarian*, *tea party* vote."
> 
> The fact that you're so hilariously and unjustifiably skeptical of joining forces with a Huckabee supporter for strategic reasons while presenting _Ted Cruz_ as a _libertarian_ is just too funny for words. Ted Cruz is by _far_ our biggest competition in this poll and for 2016, because he will try to position himself as representing all the stuff about Rand that Republicans like on domestic policy while also taking on the positions of Rubio on foreign policy. He's a snake in the grass, pandering to the lowest common denominator in order to vacuum up votes and power for himself.
> 
> Aside from Ted, UsefulAlly has not suggested voting off any of the other candidates on your list and instead was pushing to have Paul Ryan eliminated.
> 
> To be sure, he's going to want to part ways with us at some point and begin voting for Rand while we vote for Huckabee, but that point hasn't come yet, and in the meantime it's advantageous for both of us to make common cause with the other. Your failure to recognize this is a staggering display of paranoia and short-sightedness.





> Nice to finally put your face with your nickname. and also:
> 
> *Yo mama is so statist you arent allowed to play with legos without a building permit.*
> 
> 
> Lets call that inevitable event when UsefulAlly turns on us * RED WEDDING*.





> Good idea. The reason this label works so well is that IT WON'T BE A SURPRISE and WE ALL SEE IT COMING and IT ISN'T A BETRAYAL, IT IS AN ACKNOWLEDGED PART OF THE ENDGAME OF OUR SHARED STRATEGY. We are making a TEMPORARY alliance with the mutual understanding that it will eventually break down, at which point we will begin to compete directly with one another.
> 
> Have you ever played Risk, Barrex? You'd be terrible at it.




You got lucky that they are not good at this. This is getting interesting.

----------


## Rocco

Uhhh, we're up 49-24. We always knew our grassroots>>>>everyone elses. Lets be honest, before this week we had been posting the poll on monday and then leaving it alone for the most part. This week was the first one we REALLY went all out grassroots wise, and thats only been for 3 days, and we've doubled them up. We're fine.




> You got lucky that they are not good at this. This is getting interesting.

----------


## Rocco

Folks, I just got a message back from The Family Leaders facebook, and immunity can only be used to bring a candidate back from elimination, it can NOT be used to eliminate a second place finisher. Translation: Pay no attention to Ayotte, BLAST Huckabee!

----------


## Crashland

> Folks, I just got a message back from The Family Leaders facebook, and immunity can only be used to bring a candidate back from elimination, it can NOT be used to eliminate a second place finisher. Translation: Pay no attention to Ayotte, BLAST Huckabee!


Yep, blast Huckabee this week and then get him again next week if he gets immunity :-P

----------


## MRK

> I put up a Huckabee-friendly post today as a status on Facebook. One friend I haven't seen in a long time liked it. Today, I'm going to message her, and ask her to vote in this poll. If she's receptive, I'll message her once or twice a week and ask her to keep voting, or send her a Huckabee link...eventually, you all might meet her here on Huck's Army.
> 
> That's the way to make it work: relationship.


These guys are toast. He sounds like a 12 year old nerd plotting how he can accidentally brush up against a girl in the hallway by the end of next year, and then move on to asking her to sit next to him one day at the lunch table.

----------


## Rocco

55-19 now....we killed it

----------


## MichaelDavis

Over 2,000 people have voted this week. That must be a record.

----------


## twomp

> Over 2,000 people have voted this week. That must be a record.


How did you get that number? It's awesome because over half of them seem to be on our team. Viva La rEVOLution!

----------


## MichaelDavis

> How did you get that number? It's awesome because over half of them seem to be on our team. Viva La rEVOLution!


I did 100% ÷ 0.05%, which equals 2,000. 0.05% is the lowest percentage for any candidate. I assume that 0.05% is equal to one vote. To check my answer, I did 0.05% x 2,000, which equals 100%.

----------


## twomp

> I did 100% ÷ 0.05%, which equals 2,000. 0.05% is the lowest percentage for any candidate. I assume that 0.05% is equal to one vote. To check my answer, I did 0.05% x 2,000, which equals 100%.


Ah I see! Beauty about internet forums. Smart people everywhere!

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> 55-19 now....we killed it


We hardly flexed our muscle.  I feel bad celebrating.  Candy from a baby.

----------


## Rocco

Wow, Deace says The Family Leader is accusing us of hacking the poll. Unbelievable.

----------


## Rocco

"I was just informed that following a thorough investigation The Family Leader says our Survivor 2016 candidate poll has been hacked after all. Originally they thought this was just good, clean stacking the deck by Rand Paul supporters. But after spending the day looking at the polling program again, they believe results the past 4 weeks now were based on spammers/hackers (I don't understand all the programming lingo). Needless to say they're not happy, and considering that's the most influential endorsement you can get in the Iowa Caucuses, these sorts of embarrassing and immature shenanigans don't help your cause. I have no idea what they'll do from here." -Steve Deace

----------


## fr33

Sour grapes over Huckleberry's loss.

----------


## William Tell

> "I was just informed that following a thorough investigation The Family Leader says our Survivor 2016 candidate poll has been hacked after all. Originally they thought this was just good, clean stacking the deck by Rand Paul supporters. But after spending the day looking at the polling program again, they believe results the past 4 weeks now were based on spammers/hackers (I don't understand all the programming lingo). Needless to say they're not happy, and considering that's the most influential endorsement you can get in the Iowa Caucuses, these sorts of embarrassing and immature shenanigans don't help your cause. I have no idea what they'll do from here." -Steve Deace


We will win it again, I think. If they post it again.

----------


## Rocco

Exactly. They can do whatever they want, anything short of removing it we will win. If anything, this makes me want to blast the poll even harder.





> We will win it again, I think. If they post it again.

----------


## Ecolibertarian

> Exactly. They can do whatever they want, anything short of removing it we will win. If anything, this makes me want to blast the poll even harder.


Hell yes. Let's beat Deace over the head with his own poll.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

> Hell yes. Let's beat Deace over the head with ____


I can think of a million things that would fit well in the blank.

----------


## twomp

> "I was just informed that following a thorough investigation The Family Leader says our Survivor 2016 candidate poll has been hacked after all. Originally they thought this was just good, clean stacking the deck by Rand Paul supporters. But after spending the day looking at the polling program again, they believe results the past 4 weeks now were based on spammers/hackers (I don't understand all the programming lingo). Needless to say they're not happy, and considering that's the most influential endorsement you can get in the Iowa Caucuses, these sorts of embarrassing and immature shenanigans don't help your cause. I have no idea what they'll do from here." -Steve Deace


This reminds me of when Bill O'Reilly did this:




Steve Douche is a cry baby because his boy is getting whooped. Someone should tell him to go look at all the other internet polls that have Ron Paul in them. The results are always the same. The rEVOLution owns the internet.

----------


## MRK

Accusing the Paul supporters of hacking. Where have I seen this before? They should either show some IP logs with proof, or just stop hosting a poll they can't control.

In the words of Ron Paul after Hannity claiming the Fox News debate poll was rigged: "Are you discrediting your own poll?"

----------


## MRK

> "I was just informed that following a thorough investigation The Family Leader says our Survivor 2016 candidate poll has been hacked after all. Originally they thought this was just good, clean stacking the deck by Rand Paul supporters. But after spending the day looking at the polling program again, they believe results the past 4 weeks now were based on spammers/hackers (I don't understand all the programming lingo). Needless to say they're not happy, and considering that's the most influential endorsement you can get in the Iowa Caucuses, these sorts of embarrassing and immature shenanigans don't help your cause. I have no idea what they'll do from here." -Steve Deace


Where did he say this?

Was it in his 4/3/14 podcast? I saw hours 1, 2, and 3 available on his website, but didn't want to sit through all 3 hours to find out. Do you know which, if any, hour it was in?

----------


## Rocco

It was on his facebook yesterday




> Where did he say this?
> 
> Was it in his 4/3/14 podcast? I saw hours 1, 2, and 3 available on his website, but didn't want to sit through all 3 hours to find out. Do you know which, if any, hour it was in?

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Followers of God should not lie.

----------


## EBounding

Huckabee's losing badly right now with the new e-mail confirmation voting.

----------


## Crashland

> The poll is being postponed this week as Bob was unavailable to do the show with Steve. We’ll update you on the results next week, thanks for voting and listening!


^^

----------


## MichaelDavis

> ^^


Vander Plaats must be really shaken up over Huckabee's elimination.

----------


## William Tell

> Vander Plaats must be really shaken up over Huckabee's elimination.


I think they take their poll to seriously

----------


## Crashland

> I think they take their poll to seriously


I just like that they did this to themselves. Crazy poll. What did they _think_ was going to happen? lol

----------


## Rocco

LOL what ever man, they'll put it back up soon and we'll blast it again, with or without Huckabee.

----------


## Beorn

What a joke.

----------


## Rocco

Will candidate survivor come back this week? Will the BS hacking charges be brought up on the show? Will Huckabee be kept in the poll? These questions will hopefully be answered tonight!

----------


## georgiaboy

any update on this?

----------


## eduardo89

Looks like the poll is gone. What a joke.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Well just keep us updated so we can repeatedly win it again if it ever comes back.

----------


## francisco

> Will candidate survivor come back this week? Will the BS hacking charges be brought up on the show? Will Huckabee be kept in the poll? These questions will hopefully be answered tonight!


I too am curious. 

They've structured their website in a way that navigation is not completely intuitive. But, there appears to be a message similar or identical to what was displayed last week. Don't know if it is still operational (i.e. "Bob" still is not available) , or if the comment is merely leftover from last week : 




> The poll is being postponed this week as Bob was unavailable to do the show with Steve. Well update you on the results next week, thanks for voting and listening!


Beyond that, they show an agenda for the podcast that was supposed to happen last night (4/14/2014), but there is no mention of the poll, and the podcast itself is not yet posted, near as I can tell:





> Podcast 4.14.14
> 
> On April 15, 2014   
> 
> Air Date: 4.14.14
> 
> Bob and Steve discuss:
> 
> - Why did Steve tip a bathroom attendant $20?
> ...

----------


## Rocco

Edit-I saw the wrong link.

----------


## francisco

> LOL they lied and said that Bolton got eliminated, even though that was 3 weeks ago! Go to about 11:05, it's VERY clear what happened, that's totally pathetic. At least it's coming back. 
> 
> http://thefamilyleader.com/leadorget...dcast-4-14-14/


In fairness, unless I'm looking at things wrong, the Bolton comment was on the agenda listed for the "Week 10" podcast of 3/31/14. 

Although there is a written description of contents of the 4/14/14 podcast, I don't see a link to this actual podcast

----------


## eleganz

I love how Steve Deace thinks he is NEVER wrong, the guy is pretty delusional.

Since I guess the poll is back, we can destroy Huckster again this week or next.

----------


## twomp

> I love how Steve Deace thinks he is NEVER wrong, the guy is pretty delusional.
> 
> Since I guess the poll is back, we can destroy Huckster again this week or next.


Link? I see no poll

----------


## francisco

FWIW I still don't see the poll or the 4/14/14 podcast posted on the "Lead or Get Out of the Way" website, but I did find the podcast on Deace's own, different website. 

h xx p://stevedeace.com/headline/deace-show-podcast-04-14-14/

Note broken link--I'm not sure to what extent if any Deace is on our side, or if it makes sense or not to broadcast our strength with a direct link

I didn't have time or inclination to listen thru 5 hours of him talking to find out if he mentions the poll, but the poll is not listed in the written descriptions of each hour's discussion

My best guess is that the poll has been disappeared into the memory hole. Funny but not surprising how the SoCons, Neocons and Statists/"Progressives" all use the same tactics to suppress the Liberty message.

----------


## eleganz

> FWIW I still don't see the poll or the 4/14/14 podcast posted on the "Lead or Get Out of the Way" website, but I did find the podcast on Deace's own, different website. 
> 
> h xx p://stevedeace.com/headline/deace-show-podcast-04-14-14/
> 
> Note broken link--I'm not sure to what extent if any Deace is on our side, or if it makes sense or not to broadcast our strength with a direct link
> 
> I didn't have time or inclination to listen thru 5 hours of him talking to find out if he mentions the poll, but the poll is not listed in the written descriptions of each hour's discussion
> 
> My best guess is that the poll has been disappeared into the memory hole. Funny but not surprising how the SoCons, Neocons and Statists/"Progressives" all use the same tactics to suppress the Liberty message.



Piggy backing on your post, I listened to the second podcast in your link and they discussed the poll at the very end of that podcast.

What is funny is that Steve began talking about the Poll and introduced Bob from Family Leader (start listening from 33:20), basically what was said was something troubling happened the last two weeks of the poll (manipulation) and then he (bob) immediately switched to presenting a NEW platform on vetting candidates.

Cliff: they're said there was poll manipulation and then changed topics.  I have a feeling we are never going to hear about the poll again and it is their way of brushing Huckabee's loss under the rug.

----------


## Crashland

Well its obvious which candidate they support. If the poll was a sham from the beginning, better that it ended now rather than keeping it going for weeks on end.

----------


## twomp

It's Monday again, did Deace take his ball and go home?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

This is pathetic...

----------


## twomp

I saw Steve Deace today and took a picture of him:

----------


## Beorn

Lol

----------


## Ecolibertarian

I'm thinking we should call into Deace's show to inquire/make him eat crow. Thoughts?

----------


## specsaregood

> I'm thinking we should call into Deace's show to inquire/make him eat crow. Thoughts?


you want to call into a show and try to out $#@! the guy that controls the mute button with a 7second profanity delay?  good luck with that.
I don't think anything good would come of it.

----------


## Ecolibertarian

> you want to call into a show and try to out $#@! the guy that controls the mute button with a 7second profanity delay?  good luck with that.
> I don't think anything good would come of it.


It seems honey may have worked better, anyway. I just Tweeted the Family Leader, and will update you guys if I hear back.

----------


## twomp

> It seems honey may have worked better, anyway. I just Tweeted the Family Leader, and will update you guys if I hear back.


funny how it is only spam after Huckabee and his Huckamaniacs get voted off the island

----------


## Ecolibertarian

> funny how it is only spam after Huckabee and his Huckamaniacs get voted off the island


I don't understand what you're saying. Do you mean, like, that there's something going on with the results and it getting taken down?

----------

